# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  ~ Browngirl's fitness log ~

## BrownGirl

Since it's a new year, I figured I should officially start a log just to keep me motivated and accountable. This way I have all my stuff in one place. This has my current workout routine, diet and pictures. The pictures are from a few weeks ago and I think I've put on a little bit of muscle even though I don't think I'd be able to see the difference in a pic. The diet has been tweaked several times and every week I change my food but stay at around the same macros. I had lost about 15lbs before I started my lean bulk and now I've gained about 1.5lbs. (Hopefully muscle)  :Smilie:  Last summer I felt awful not being able to be proud of how I looked so I'm hoping this year it'll be different. My goal is to gain a few more pounds of muscle and also get my butt looking great! (All us girls want that I guess) Please feel free to give any suggestions, advice or critiques. 

  


*WORKOUT:*

Warm up - 3 min on elliptical

Legs:

Squats 3 sets 15-20 reps perform these all by themselves, little rest between sets 90 secs
Stiff legged deadlifts 15-20 reps supersetted with calf raises 3x21 (7/7/7-toes in/heels out-toes out/heels in-toes and heels lined up)

Back/Chest:

Pull-ups 3 sets w/bodyweight to failure supersetted with flat barbell Bench Press 3 sets 12-15 reps
bent rows 3 sets 12-15 reps supersetted with Incline Bench Press 3 sets 12-15 reps

Shoulders/Abs:

Military Press 3 sets 12-15 reps Supersetted with Crunches 3 sets to failure
Upright rows 3 sets 20-25 reps supersetted with hanging leg lifts 3 sets to failure

Triceps/Biceps:
skull crushers 3 sets 12-15 reps supersetted with Barbell Curls 3 sets 12-15 reps

20 Min HIIT Cardio

----------


## BrownGirl

Diet:

*LIFT DAYS:*

Meal 1 - 10am

Egg Whites - 2
Onions
Serrano Peppers
Tomatoes
Cheese - Reduced fat
Oats - 1/2 Cup
Sugar Free Jam

*Cal:324 / Fat: 9 / Carbs: 40 / P: 24*


Meal 2 - 12pm

Iso 100 Protein Shake - 1 Scoop
Peanut Butter - 1 TBS

*Cal:200 / Fat: 8 / Carbs: 4 / P: 28*


Meal 3 - 2pm

Chicken Chili 
Sweet Potato - 1/4 lb

*Cal:331.75 / Fat: 3.75 / Carbs: 42 / P: 32.75*


Meal 4 - 4pm

Red Lentil Soup 1 Serving
Sweet Potato - 1/4 lb


*Cal:321 / Fat: 5 / Carbs: 55 / P: 17*


Meal 5 - 6pm

Pancakes made with: 
Oats
Eggs
Isopure
Sugar free maple syrup

*Cal:277.5 / Fat: 3.25 / Carbs: 30 / P: 26.5*


WORKOUT / 20 min HIIT Cardio - BCAA's


Meal 6 - 8pm

Casein Protein Shake
Half a Banana 

*Cal:172.5 / Fat: 1 / Carbs: 16.5 / P: 24.5*


TOTAL: Cal - 1626.75 / Fat - 30 / Carbs - 187.5 / P - 152.75

Split: 16.60/46.10/37.56



NON LIFT DAYS(Cardio only):

8.30am - 9.00am FASTED CARDIO

Meal 1 - 10am

Egg Whites - 3
Onions
Peppers
Tomatoes
Cheese - Reduced fat
*
Cal:154 / Fat: 6 / Carbs: 8 / P: 19*


Meal 2 - 12pm

Iso 100 Protein Shake - 1 Scoop
Peanut Butter - 1 TBS

*
Cal:200 / Fat: 8 / Carbs: 4 / P: 28*


Meal 3 - 2pm

Chicken Chili 
Sweet Potato - 1/4 lb

*Cal:331.75 / Fat: 3.75 / Carbs: 42 / P: 32.75*


Meal 4 - 4pm

Red Lentil Soup 1 Serving

*Cal:218 / Fat: 5 / Carbs: 31 / P: 15*


Meal 5 - 6pm

Pancakes made with: 
Oats
Eggs
Isopure
Sugar Free Maple Syrup

*Cal:277.5 / Fat: 3.25 / Carbs: 30 / P: 26.5*

TOTAL: Cal - 1181.25 / Fat - 26 / Carbs - 115 / P - 151.25

Split: 19.81/38.94/41.06




Doing a cheat meal today. Haven't done one in quite a while. Problem is I always feel awfully guilty that I don't even want one.  :Frown:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I'm watching!  :Smilie: 

Interested to see how those calories work for you. I was cutting at 1800 calories a day and got stuck around 195. I will need to drop down to 1500 calories to cut further...and that is less than you are eating on lift days! 

I know you are doing a clean bulk and I am cutting, but I am constantly amazed at how different we all are.

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks JohnnyV! Yeah I know...when I was cutting I was waaay down...I probably should be eating 500 cal above my TDEE, but I don't want to be wrong and gain fat! lol It's so hard to gauge. And since there aren't very many women on here who are bulking, it's even harder! Oh well, I guess it's trial and error for me...

PS: Say hi to your wifey for me!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I think it is like that for everyone. We can't really know how our body will respond to a certain calorie count or macro mix until we give it a couple of weeks and evaluate. I wish there were more women here as my wife constantly asks me things about fitness and dieting that I can only answer from a male point of view.

I will say hi as soon as she walks in the door. You will see me or both of us soon. I will either bring the car by your place, or she will stop by with a shopping list.  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

BG, I'm glad you have full embraced the boards and are a positive and consistent contributor so all women can benefit from your personal log.

I have certainly encouraged my wife to create her own ID here and share with all of you herself. She certainly feels as if she knows you all personally from watching all of the threads I regularly read and respond to.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Thanks JohnnyV! Yeah I know...when I was cutting I was waaay down...I probably should be eating 500 cal above my TDEE, but I don't want to be wrong and gain fat! lol It's so hard to gauge. *And since there aren't very many women on here who are bulking, it's even harder*! Oh well, I guess it's trial and error for me...
> 
> PS: Say hi to your wifey for me!


very true, but the few here, in your boat are def seasoned with experiance  :Smilie:  and the great thing with trial n error ~ they are never perminant and you DEF seem the type to get shizzel straitend out fast and back on the track you want  :Smilie: 

Attachment 119279

----------


## Dr Pepper

Hey BG just read over your thread. Looks great, is so good to see more and more female members in here posting knowledgable things. After your last meal on non lifting days how long after until you go to bed? Considered adding a protein shake in before bed, even just WPI?

Anyway Reguardless it looks like you know what your doing so I think you will achieve your goals easy! Good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Hi lady!! I too just read over your thread and it looks great to me, though I am not the most experienced person here lol. I am sure that if there's anything that needs fixing you will be properly advised. I just wanted to give some words of encouragement....you can do it!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

subscribed

good luck

look great already but admire the passion and will definitely critique on how the glutes are improving

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey Bgirl~

So happy to see your log. I promise it is the ultimate secret to success here. It will keep you focused more than just about anything else.

And you already look great IMO. So anything you do will be a bonus. 

Wishing you GOOD LUCK and will follow your progress.

----------


## BrownGirl

> BG, I'm glad you have full embraced the boards and are a positive and consistent contributor so all women can benefit from your personal log.
> 
> I have certainly encouraged my wife to create her own ID here and share with all of you herself. She certainly feels as if she knows you all personally from watching all of the threads I regularly read and respond to.


Thanks TBody. I'm learning a lot on here...lot more to go though!  :Smilie: 





> very true, but the few here, in your boat are def seasoned with experiance and the great thing with trial n error ~ they are never perminant and you DEF seem the type to get shizzel straitend out fast and back on the track you want


Absolutely! I'm just so worried about getting off track!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Hey BG just read over your thread. Looks great, is so good to see more and more female members in here posting knowledgable things. After your last meal on non lifting days how long after until you go to bed? Considered adding a protein shake in before bed, even just WPI?
> 
> Anyway Reguardless it looks like you know what your doing so I think you will achieve your goals easy! Good luck



Thanks Dr. Pepper! I eat at 6 and go to sleep around 9/9.30pm. The problem I have with doing more protein is that right now I'm doing twice my LBM (assuming I'm at about 22% bf) and I've been told that I shoudln't do much more than that since it would be useless... I don't know though. 

Thanks Ms. Magoo! I appreciate your encouragement!


Jpkman, thanks!!! And lol on your glutes comment. 


Thanks SlimmerMe! Yeah I figured this'll make me keep track of what I'm doing...

----------


## baseline_9

Im following just for more pics  :Wink:  Only kidding, but you look great... Need to control myself and get back on point LOL

The Training looks on point, I like it, how often are you doing that full body routine?

What is your weekly routine including training and cardio?

Diet looks ok, I would prefer it to be a bit more uniform but I understand that not everyone is a freak like me (Freak in a ''Boring bast*rd way because I eat the same crap all day every day LOL)...... As long as the macros are on point, thats the most important thing TBH... And ur macros look ok...

----------


## BrownGirl

LOL thanks Baseline! 

Actually I forgot to mention in my OP that I do each body part on different days. So Mon - Legs / Tue - Cardio / Wed - Chest, Back / Thur - Cardio / Fri - Shoulders,Abs / Sat - Cardio / Sun - Tri, Bi / Mon - REST.

This is the routine that TBody made for me. It's kicking my butt so far. I'm super exhausted after I'm done especially after the HIIT on top of the supersets.

----------


## baseline_9

> LOL thanks Baseline! 
> 
> Actually I forgot to mention in my OP that I do each body part on different days. So Mon - Legs / Tue - Cardio / Wed - Chest, Back / Thur - Cardio / Fri - Shoulders,Abs / Sat - Cardio / Sun - Tri, Bi / Mon - REST.
> 
> This is the routine that TBody made for me. It's kicking my butt so far. I'm super exhausted after I'm done especially after the HIIT on top of the supersets.


I would split Bi/Tri up and put them in with another bodypart to save on a gym visit just to train arms....

Biceps and Triceps can be trained so quickly I dont see the point in going to the gym to do them...

Just my opinion but I can train biceps in 10-12 mins....

So do u do HIIT PWO on all of you Training days (weight training)

And what is your cardio on non training days?

----------


## BrownGirl

Well, I do HIIT on everyone of the WO days except Leg days...Man, I can barely walk afterwards anyway! LOL

And on non training days I do 1 hour of fasted cardio. (Low to medium intensity)

----------


## slfmade

> *Im following just for more pics * Only kidding, but you look great... Need to control myself and get back on point LOL



 :Shoot: Watch it Base....LOL J/K

----------


## Dr Pepper

> Watch it Base....LOL J/K


Lol...

----------


## Dr Pepper

I dont know really about judging woman's bodyfat but in those pics it doesn't look like your 22%... Looks a lot less IMO. But I could be wrong. How are u measuring it?

----------


## slfmade

We were basing it off of some comments given in a thread she started. Most guessed her to be around that.

----------


## BrownGirl

Well, the calipers are telling me I'm way lower but I'm pretty sure I'm not that low. Plus TBody said that I was probably in the low 20's. He was saying that it's hard to gauge women's bodyfat because we look skinnier with a higher bf than men.

----------


## Ladyblahblah

If you get off track just get back on it asap. Life happens and you're only human. But let's not worry about that unless you come to that bridge, k? Looks like you have a great support system here and at home....I think you'll be just fine  :Wink: 

You look great girl and congrats on your initial weight loss! I'll be following ~ look forward to seeing your progress. : )

----------


## tbody66

> LOL thanks Baseline! 
> 
> Actually I forgot to mention in my OP that I do each body part on different days. So Mon - Legs / Tue - Cardio / Wed - Chest, Back / Thur - Cardio / Fri - Shoulders,Abs / Sat - Cardio / Sun - Tri, Bi / Mon - REST.
> 
> This is the routine that TBody made for me. It's kicking my butt so far. I'm super exhausted after I'm done especially after the HIIT on top of the supersets.


I am so sorry that I wasn't clear. The workout routine is a total body routine that you perform completely every time you go to the gym, it isn't supposed to be split up. You should be able to workout your entire body in 45 minutes to an hour, and you should be working out your whole body three days a week, so Mon-Entire Workout/Tue - Cardio/Wed-Entire Workout/Thu - Cardio/Fri - Entire Workout/Sat - Cardio/Sun- Rest Then...REPEAT. I would not recommend any cardio after this workout. You could do fasted cardio in the am on those days, but absolutely wouldn't think you'd be up for HIIT after one of these workouts. I almost always puked or came close to it on everyone of these workouts.

----------


## slfmade

> I am so sorry that I wasn't clear. The workout routine is a total body routine that you perform completely every time you go to the gym, it isn't supposed to be split up. You should be able to workout your entire body in 45 minutes to an hour, and you should be working out your whole body three days a week, so Mon-Entire Workout/Tue - Cardio/Wed-Entire Workout/Thu - Cardio/Fri - Entire Workout/Sat - Cardio/Sun- Rest Then...REPEAT. I would not recommend any cardio after this workout. You could do fasted cardio in the am on those days, but absolutely wouldn't think you'd be up for HIIT after one of these workouts. I almost always puked or came close to it on everyone of these workouts.


I'm gonna kill you Tbody...FVCK!!!! lol. No worries at least it's only been 2 weeks. I can't imagine doing this leg workout 3 days a week. It's gonna kill me!!!! How the hell am I gonna carry browngirl out of the gym if I can't walk.

This is gonna be fun.

----------


## BrownGirl

Oh crap!!!!! I guess I totally messed up!!! Oh wow I can't imagine doing all of this in one workout!! I'm definitely gonna puke// Haha Alright...so I'm not going to fret. Gonna regroup and start this tomorrow or Saturday. Ahhh I'm such an idiot!

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks Ladyblahblah...I know, I do have a great support system. Thanks all! (Including my honey Slfmade)

----------


## tbody66

Sorry kids, but you know the old saying "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!"

----------


## slfmade

> Sorry kids, but you know the old saying "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!"


Kanye West said that too and he's a D-Bag. But I get what you're saying...LOL

----------


## tbody66

I don't like talking bad about people, but I agree with your assessment of Mr. West. Of course the saying's been around alot longer than that young man. I do promise you will add muscle on the program.

----------


## slfmade

Well in the last 2 weeks we've been doing the program (even though we've been doing it wrong) I've gained almost 3lbs and my calipers aren't showing any increase in BF. So I'm happy...or at least I was until you told me we need to start over.

We did legs tonight, and I was telling Browngirl how happy I was that we only had 5 more leg workouts. Now you tell me I have 24 more. So 0 weeks down and 8 to go! Yippee!

Seriously tho. Whatever it takes. We're both very determined.

----------


## tbody66

I did the exact program you are on for 8 weeks solid, sun/tue/thu for about an hour each workout, from lift to lift to lift and gained 33lbs in that time, went from 11%bf to 14% when I was 21 years old.

----------


## auslifta

Goodluck Browngirl. Rather than doing that whole body every workout, maybe at least split it upper and lower alternating. I only like full body workouts for total depletion before a carb up. I think 3 workouts a week is ideal Legs/back&Bi's/chest,delts&tri's for your goals. Incorporate deads once a month (on legs or back day), and use alot of compound movements. Diet and cardio looks GTG.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Stopping in to say you are inspiring us all and keep it up BGirl. You got it going for sure!

----------


## tbody66

I agree, I'm really excited to see your results from performing the workouts as prescribed  :Wink:

----------


## slfmade

Tbody, so I trust your judgement and everything and you obviously know WAY more than I do; However, working out the same body part 3 times a week goes against everything I've ever been told. How is this not overtraining? I know we're only doing a couple exercises per bodypart, but these muscles are exhausted by the time we finish. Also, I can't imagine not dropping bodyfat with this routine. So far even when we were only doing 2 body parts every other day, I felt like I had just run HIIT. This is gonna be like a 45-60 min HIIT session. Don't get me wrong, I have no problem at all losing bodyfat, but I feel like I'm gonna have to run 1k calories above maintenance for me not to lose weight.

Again, I trust your judgement, but I've never been the guy to do something because somebody told me to. I have to know why and how. I need to understand. Does that make sense? I appreciate your help.

----------


## tbody66

The program has been run for years, and I persoally vouch for it working in the real world. The original program is called "High Intensity" and the theory is that your body never adjusts to the program so it is always confusing the CNS. Some people have run this exact program for twenty years and still get results. I personally gained 33 lbs in 8 weeks on this program. It seems ideal for a bulk phase because your body needs to be fed to grow, since you are tearing the muscle down every 48 hours three times a week and then giving it that extra 24 hours once every week it just grows like crazy. Our bodies can handle way more than we think they can. GB can chime in here too, but I'm certain that he said Nark has him on a similar program and he has the legit credentials to back up what he prescribes. If you haven't already checked out the physique transformation contest thread you will aslo see real people that used this program and the results they made with it. There are a lot of people here with a lot of knowledge and sometimes we have dramatically differing opinions on our approach to producing the desired results. I've personally been training for 30 years, been a personal trainier for 20 years, certified for 6 or 7 years and made a living at it for a few years during that time, not to mention owned my own gym.

I will absolutely stand behind this program producing the results you want without overtraining you, money-back guarantee.

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks auslifta! I appreciate your input!

SlimmerMe, thank you so much...that's very kind of you! You are as well though!  :Smilie: 

TBody, I'm terrified of how this workout's gonna make me feel but I'm excited too! Muscle mass, here I come!

----------


## slfmade

> The program has been run for years, and I persoally vouch for it working in the real world. The original program is called "High Intensity" and the theory is that your body never adjusts to the program so it is always confusing the CNS. Some people have run this exact program for twenty years and still get results. I personally gained 33 lbs in 8 weeks on this program. It seems ideal for a bulk phase because your body needs to be fed to grow, since you are tearing the muscle down every 48 hours three times a week and then giving it that extra 24 hours once every week it just grows like crazy. Our bodies can handle way more than we think they can. GB can chime in here too, but I'm certain that he said Nark has him on a similar program and he has the legit credentials to back up what he prescribes. If you haven't already checked out the physique transformation contest thread you will aslo see real people that used this program and the results they made with it. There are a lot of people here with a lot of knowledge and sometimes we have dramatically differing opinions on our approach to producing the desired results. I've personally been training for 30 years, been a personal trainier for 20 years, certified for 6 or 7 years and made a living at it for a few years during that time, not to mention owned my own gym.
> 
> I will absolutely stand behind this program producing the results you want without overtraining you, money-back guarantee.


Good enough for me...I'll send you a dollar. hehe

----------


## bikeral

Hey browngirl, I'm subscribed and will keep updated on your progress. Looking good.

----------


## BrownGirl

Bikeral, totally appreciate the support!

----------


## BrownGirl

Another 1 hour of fasted cardio - DONE. I'm amazed at how my cardiovasclar strength has improved over the past few months. A year ago I couldn't walk on the treadmill without my heart rate shooting up. Now I hae a hard time keeping it between 120 and 130 unless I'm jogging or walking at a crazy incline! I do love seeing and feeling results!  :7up:

----------


## tbody66

You are going to accomplish amazing things and I am very excited to see how you respond to the workouts as well.

----------


## slfmade

So Tbody. Browngirl showed me some articles on supersetting and (as you've said) it seems it produces the best results for building mass. That being said...why doesn't everyone do them? I see people's workout routines on here daily and it seems hardly anyone does them. With all the info I've read it seems everyone should be doing them...just curious.

----------


## tbody66

Most people I know do incorporate super-sets into their routine on some level. I don't always do them for a few reasons, one the gym setting can be a social setting, where I see friends that I don't see all week or sometimes longer than that. Also not everyone is interested nor convinced about the best way to accomplish what they want to accomplish. Not everyone has the same commitment level. And, like I said, you will get knowledgeable members on this board that would argue against that approach. Aus, right here on this thread, disagreed with my program as the best way to accomplish the desired results, a whole lot of great trainers whom I respect completely disagree with me from small to great degrees on different topics. That was the main reason we had the first "physique transformation challange" initially, there were two guys arguing vehemently about training approaches so we all were blindly assigned different people with different body types and goals and we worked with them individually and the results were judged. Everyone who entered and completed the training improved dramatically, and when they posted their workouts and diets there were some very different approaches that produced incredibly similar results.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Another 1 hour of fasted cardio - DONE. I'm amazed at how my cardiovasclar strength has improved over the past few months. A year ago I couldn't walk on the treadmill without my heart rate shooting up. Now I hae a hard time keeping it between 120 and 130 unless I'm jogging or walking at a crazy incline! I do love seeing and feeling results!


u go brown girl  :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## tall76

Just wanted to throw in my opinion here- I'm a trainer myself and I really like the whole body 3x a week program when someone is just really getting into training consistently and heavy. It gets results quickly for a few different reasons. First off know that muscle itself responds quickly to resistance training but we need to look out for other stuff like connective tissue, tendons, ligaments which will get stronger but only when repeatedly exposed to resistance training. 
Now I'll drop some science on u guys.... The human body does not want to build lean mass. This makes the body less efficient because it must use energy/ calories/ nutrients for maintenance of this lean mass (keep its temp regulated, bloodflow, nutrients, ect). So when u start to lift, rather than build lean mass our body knows that it can get stronger by becoming more efficient. This is called neuromuscular efficiency. Our central system will increase this efficiency by recruiting more muscle fiber. Only when this efficiency has reached a certain threshold will new lean mass be built. Lifting total body 3x per week will help pass this threshold quicker, and each time the muscle and CNS is overloaded the body will respond by building lean mass.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Does all of this apply to all of us? The workout? or simply Bgirl since she is trying to gain more mass as opposed to some of us who don't want anymore mass or is the word ''mass" equal to lean? please decipher. THANKS 
Curious.

----------


## slfmade

All good stuff....Thanks Tall, that makes a lot of sense. I like science!

Tbody, thanks for your response as always. You've been a big help. I'll be looking at that "physique transformation challange" tonight.

Side note: Thinking about this new training program I might have to tweak mine and Browngirls diet a bit. That being said. I need to re-calculate our TDEE. We work together and we're both very sedentary sitting at the computer all day. Non-lift days we've been doing 60min fasted cardio which we'll keep doing. That being said, what should we use at the multiplier to calculate our TDEE.

Thanks Again Guys

----------


## SlimmerMe

The challenge was spectacular actually. I am surprised another one hasn't been announced. Tbody was instrumental in getting in going. And for that matter DID get it going.

----------


## tall76

> Does all of this apply to all of us? The workout? or simply Bgirl since she is trying to gain more mass as opposed to some of us who don't want anymore mass or is the word ''mass" equal to lean? please decipher. THANKS 
> Curious.


Adaptation of the neuromuscular system applies to anyone who hasn't been 100% serious about every workout for the past 6 months. Once the CNS has reached its peak efficiency I would say its best to hit each body part 1 or 2x per week. Changing up exercises, rep schemes, rest periods, order of exercises, ect. To keep our body guessing. As far as lean mass goes- it is basically anything on our body which isn't fat. When cutting or bulking we want our lean body mass to be preserved as it drives our metabolism.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Adaptation of the neuromuscular system applies to anyone who hasn't been 100% serious about every workout for the past 6 months. Once the CNS has reached its peak efficiency I would say its best to hit each body part 1 or 2x per week. Changing up exercises, rep schemes, rest periods, order of exercises, ect. *To keep our body guessing.* As far as *lean mass goes- it is basically anything on our body which isn't fat*. When cutting or bulking we want our lean body mass to be preserved as it drives our *metabolism*.


Thanks so much Tall. This makes a lot of sense. Appreciate it. 

To Bgirl: Hope you do not mind the bit of a hyjack. I just love learning....

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks Tall!!! That totally makes sense. 

And TBody, you've been awesomely supportive, knowledgable and encouraging. Thank you. Oh yeah and it's really cool that you owned a gym!

SlimmerMe, hijack away! I'm glad you asked that question. We're all still learning and it's always great to learn new things... :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

> All good stuff....Thanks Tall, that makes a lot of sense. I like science!
> 
> Tbody, thanks for your response as always. You've been a big help. I'll be looking at that "physique transformation challange" tonight.
> 
> Side note: Thinking about this new training program I might have to tweak mine and Browngirls diet a bit. That being said. I need to re-calculate our TDEE. We work together and we're both very sedentary sitting at the computer all day. Non-lift days we've been doing 60min fasted cardio which we'll keep doing. That being said, what should we use at the multiplier to calculate our TDEE.
> 
> Thanks Again Guys


I'm a fan of splitting the difference, personally, and also take into consideration that you are bulking, and BG is smaller than petite, all that being said use the 1.375 multiplier, if you are strict with the calories and macros over the next two months while on this program we will easily be able to tell if we are accurately calculating all of the information and it will also be easy to tell where to make adjustments. When I made such great progress with this particular workout I was eating way over my TDEE and not paying any attention to the macro split at all. I am not suggesting you do the same, but if we spend two months absolutely priming your bodies into producing lean mass and maintaining it, then we level off with a clean/lean approach to peeling off just the excess fat from the bulk, the muscle mass we gained during the bulk will help us burn that fat quicker and more efficiently than before. So if you are going to err, do so on the high side of caloric intake. You are absolutely traumatizing muscle tissue and you want every muscle to have the necessary building blocks in place when re-construction begins.




> The challenge was spectacular actually. I am surprised another one hasn't been announced. Tbody was instrumental in getting in going. And for that matter DID get it going.


Thank you slimmer, I understand there are some things being fine tuned by admin and his minions so they can roll out the "transformation challange 2.0" with as little glitches as possible.




> Thanks Tall!!! That totally makes sense. 
> 
> And TBody, you've been awesomely supportive, knowledgable and encouraging. Thank you. Oh yeah and it's really cool that you owned a gym!
> 
> SlimmerMe, hijack away! I'm glad you asked that question. We're all still learning and it's always great to learn new things...


Yes, thank you tall and you are absolutely welcome BG and Slf. It's the reason why we are on the boards, to help shorten the learning curve for the people who appreciate it and apply it!

----------


## slfmade

So Tbody...I'm gonna start my own thread tomorrow so I can stop hijacking my girls. So that I can track this program out what beginning stats should I take.

Weight (obviously)
BF% (I have calipers that are putting me way lower than what I know I am - however they'll be great for progress tracking)
Waist, Chest, Arm, Leg, calf measurements
Starting Pics

Is there anything else I'm missing????

Thanks

----------


## lmmalone

I'll be following this thread. I'm excited to see what you accomplish!

----------


## Times Roman

> Hey Bgirl~
> 
> So happy to see your log. I promise it is the ultimate secret to success here. It will keep you focused more than just about anything else.
> 
> And you already look great IMO. So anything you do will be a bonus. 
> 
> Wishing you GOOD LUCK and will follow your progress.


Agree! She does look good, can hardly wait to see the "after" pics

Good show luv!

----------


## BrownGirl

> u go brown girl



Thanks GGR!  :Big Grin:  How's the new year goal coming along? I'm sure you're doing wonderful!

And thank you Immalone and Times!  :Smilie:  Hey Times, find any bugs in your cereal lately? hehe Hopefully not!

----------


## tbody66

> So Tbody...I'm gonna start my own thread tomorrow so I can stop hijacking my girls. So that I can track this program out what beginning stats should I take.
> 
> Weight (obviously)
> BF% (I have calipers that are putting me way lower than what I know I am - however they'll be great for progress tracking)
> Waist, Chest, Arm, Leg, calf measurements
> Starting Pics
> 
> Is there anything else I'm missing????
> 
> Thanks


 personally I would not measure the waist and I'd add the neck. You are on a bulk, you may not get freaked out if your waist increases, but I'm wagering, since you were a fat guy, you will. Better to keep it a non-factor. Measure every two weeks on monday's before any cardio or lifting, also do your weigh-ins and pics then as well.

----------


## slfmade

> personally I would not measure the waist and I'd add the neck. You are on a bulk, you may not get freaked out if your waist increases, but I'm wagering, since you were a fat guy, you will. Better to keep it a non-factor. Measure every two weeks on monday's before any cardio or lifting, also do your weigh-ins and pics then as well.


Hey Hey, I just got a little fat there for a little bit. LOL!!! I have a lot to say about my plan/goal, but I'm hijacking again (although I shouldn't be worried about it because she hijacks my side of the bed every night...lol). I'll pm you a link tomorrow to my thread so you can take a look at it...

----------


## Times Roman

> Thanks GGR!  How's the new year goal coming along? I'm sure you're doing wonderful!
> 
> And thank you Immalone and Times!  Hey Times, find any bugs in your cereal lately? hehe Hopefully not!


no bugs that i've noticed so far!
switched to a "raisan bran", not as good as the granola

what tipped me off the first time were the little black floaters. so i haven't seen any floaters yet =)

----------


## BrownGirl

> no bugs that i've noticed so far!
> switched to a "raisan bran", not as good as the granola
> 
> what tipped me off the first time were the little black floaters. so i haven't seen any floaters yet =)



I'm glad!  :Smilie: 


So I did my measurements this morning since Slfmade was doing his. 


Waist - 22"
Stomach - 25.75"
Arm - 10"
Leg - 18.25
Butt - 32"

----------


## BrownGirl

So I was all excited to start the workout the right way last night, ate all my "wokout day food" and went to the gym. STUPID thing was closed, because apparently they close at 8 on weekends. Arrrghh. That really sucked. I guess I'm starting tomorrow officially then. Tomorrow will be the beginning of my 8 week workout.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Know how ya feel when you are ALL wired up and READY to go out the gate!

----------


## tbody66

Grrrrr, sorry to hear that, I was all geared up to hear how much you vomited.... errrr..... I mean loved the intensity of the program and how thoroughly convinced you became of it's ability to help accomplish all it promises to in the pre-determined time-frame in conjuction with your incredible discipline and fine-tuned diet!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Grrrrr, sorry to hear that, I was all geared up to hear how much you vomited.... errrr..... I mean loved the intensity of the program and how thoroughly convinced you became of it's ability to help accomplish all it promises to in the pre-determined time-frame in conjuction with your incredible discipline and fine-tuned diet!


Hehehe  :LOL:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> So I was all excited to start the workout the right way last night, ate all my "wokout day food" and went to the gym. STUPID thing was closed, because apparently they close at 8 on weekends. Arrrghh. That really sucked. I guess I'm starting tomorrow officially then. Tomorrow will be the beginning of my 8 week workout.


Ugh!!!! That's soo frustrating!! Well let us all know how it went today!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

well...................I.......... patiently.............wait.........

re: pancakes? did you like them?

----------


## BrownGirl

> well...................I.......... patiently.............wait.........
> 
> re: pancakes? did you like them?



Hehe yeah they're great! I didn't put as much Splenda in it for them to be sweet but I love the texture.  :Smilie:  Thanks for the recipe!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

So update from last night:

Did the workout the right way. OMG I thought I was going to throw up. By the last superset I was almost in tears, I had to keep talking my self through it. It was sheer will power that helped me finish. Even after getting home I was shaking for about an hour. BUT, at least I finished it so I feel good.  :Smilie: 

Did another hour of fasted cardio this morning.

----------


## tbody66

> So update from last night:
> 
> Did the workout the right way. OMG I thought I was going to throw up. By the last superset I was almost in tears, I had to keep talking my self through it. It was sheer will power that helped me finish. Even after getting home I was shaking for about an hour. BUT, at least I finished it so I feel good. 
> 
> Did another hour of fasted cardio this morning.


I am so proud of you.

----------


## BrownGirl

> I am so proud of you.


Thank you thank you!  :Smilie:  



Ready for day 2 of the workout. I'm having a really hard time eating more calories on the lift days, I feel bloated and miserable. But I'm eating it anyway since I need to build some muscle. After reading several posts and threads I realized that I need to be eating several hundred calories more than my TDEE. So I once again amended my diet. 


*LIFT DAYS:*


Meal 1 - 10am

Egg Whites - 2
Onions
Serrano Peppers
Tomatoes
Oats - 3/4 Cup
Sugar Free Jam

Cal:319 / Fat: 3.75 / Carbs: 52.5 / P: 21

Meal 2 - 12pm

Iso 100 Protein Shake - 1 Scoop
Sweet Potato - (4 Oz)

Cal:209 / Fat: 0 / Carbs: 25 / P: 26

Meal 3 - 2pm

Tuna Salad Sandwich (Tuna, Celery, Pickles, Green onions)
No Bake Cookie (Old fashioned oats/Whey/Touch of PB)
1 Cup Mixed Veggies

Cal:442.75/ Fat: 8.85 / Carbs: 49.5 / P: 43.25

Meal 4 - 4pm

Twice Loaded Baked Potatoes (With Broccoli)
No Bake Cookie

Cal:449.5 / Fat: 15.5 / Carbs: 40 / P: 38.75

Meal 5 - 6pm

SlimmerMe's Oat Pancakes
Sugar free maple syrup

Cal:203.67 / Fat: 3 / Carbs: 31 / P: 18.67

WORKOUT - BCAA's


Meal 6 - 8pm

Casein/Whey Protein Shake
No Fat Cottage Cheese - 1 Cup
Sugar Free Honey - 1 Tbsp

Cal:267 / Fat: 0.5 / Carbs: 29 / P: 39


TOTAL: Cal - 1890.92/ Fat - 31.35 / Carbs - 227 / P - 186.67


*Split: 14.92 / 48.02 / 39.49*



*NON LIFT DAYS(Cardio only):*


8.30am - 9.00am FASTED CARDIO

Meal 1 - 10am

Egg Whites - 3
Onions
Peppers
Tomatoes

Cal:7 / Fat: 0 / Carbs: 7 / P: 12


Meal 2 - 12pm

Iso 100 Protein Shake - 1 Scoop

Cal:106 / Fat: 0 / Carbs: 1 / P: 24


Meal 3 - 2pm

Tuna Salad Sandwich
No Bake Cookie

Cal:411.5/ Fat: 8.85/ Carbs: 44.5 / P: 40.75


Meal 4 - 4pm

Twice Loaded Baked Potatoes

Cal:274 / Fat: 10 / Carbs: 24 / P: 22


Meal 5 - 6pm

Pancakes made with: 
Oats
Eggs
Isopure
Sugar Free Maple Syrup

Cal:277.5 / Fat: 2.75/ Carbs: 31 / P: 27.5


Meal 6 - 8pm

No Fat Cottage Cheese
Sugar Free Honey - 1 Tbsp

Cal:154 / Fat: 0/ Carbs: 27 / P: 15

TOTAL: Cal - 1297/ Fat - 21.6 / Carbs - 134.5 / P - 141.25

*Split: 14.99/ 41.48/ 43.56%*

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Mmmm no bake cookie sounds yummy....you're making me jealous and making me want to bulk..in a *bad* way lol :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

stuff yourself, you can do it, and don't let slf stuff you, that's energy expenditure that you'd have to make up for by eating even more!

----------


## slfmade

> stuff yourself, you can do it, and don't let slf stuff you, that's energy expenditure that you'd have to make up for by eating even more!


No worries on that!!! After the workout you gave us...that's the last thing on our minds!

----------


## tbody66

Glad to hear it....Mission Accomplished!

----------


## SlimmerMe

"Mission" is the key word here....

----------


## slfmade

> "mission" is the key word here....


lmao

----------


## BrownGirl

Okay so just finished day 2 of the workout. Weirdly enough I feel better than the other day. I'm really sore but I don't feel sick. Yay. I wonder if it's because we took breaks between body parts, not long breaks but like a minute or so. But that may have helped me catch my breath...My forearms feel like they're gonna cramp up though.

----------


## Dr Pepper

Doing good BG keep it up!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

> Doing good BG keep it up!


Thanks Dr. Pepper! It sure isn't easy..but I'm I'm hanging in there!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

I feel like drinking a ton of extra water helps to diminish the cramping  :Smilie:  You're doing great!!

----------


## tbody66

> lmao


I think you are confusing "mission" with "missionary"(as in "position")




> Okay so just finished day 2 of the workout. Weirdly enough I feel better than the other day. I'm really sore but I don't feel sick. Yay. I wonder if it's because we took breaks between body parts, not long breaks but like a minute or so. But that may have helped me catch my breath...My forearms feel like they're gonna cramp up though.


I'm glad it's getting better, even if just slightly.




> I feel like drinking a ton of extra water helps to diminish the cramping  You're doing great!!


Yes water and also you can take a 1/2 of an aspirin with a cup of caffeinated coffee 15 minute prior to the workout, this will help lots.

----------


## SexySweetheart

..the girsl working it fo sure!
LOVE IT!

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks TBody and Ms. Magoo...I should start drinking more water...

And thanks Sexy, us girls sure are working hard!  :Smilie: 

Also LMAO at Tbody and Slimmer on the "mission"! LOL

----------


## BrownGirl

Another hour of fasted cardio this morning. This evening I got a bit lazy and didn't make the pancakes. Just made some oats instead. I do love oats which is weird since about 2 years ago I had never tried oats and refused to even taste it until Slfmade talked me into it. Since then, I've loved them!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ I never ate oats until the pancakes.......

an hour of fasted~ impressive

----------


## slfmade

> ^^ I never ate oats until the pancakes.......
> 
> *an hour of fasted~ impressive*


Yep, She's my little trooper!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

> ^^ I never ate oats until the pancakes.......
> 
> an hour of fasted~ impressive



Really? Wow..well you started with a good recipe! Those pancakes are pretty awesome!  :Smilie:  Thanks for the recipe again. Oh and thanks on the cardio...It gets boring sometimes but I just watch reruns of Fresh Prince of Belair. lol

----------


## BrownGirl

> Yep, She's my little trooper!!!



Awww thanks honey!  :Wub:

----------


## tbody66

> Yep, She's my little trooper!!!





> Awww thanks honey!


Kid's, get a room!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ I think they have a few already.....

----------


## BrownGirl

Hahaha TBody and Slimmer!  :Wink:

----------


## BrownGirl

Can't help it...It was our 4 year anniversary yesterday!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Day 3 of the workout = DONE. 

Upped the weight on a couple of exercises, did 20 assisted pullups on each set instead of 10 and 40 crunches on each set instead of 30. Pretty exhausted but every time I do this I feel like I accomplished something.

Hate my Whey/Casein shake. It tastes like crap  :Frown:  And cottage cheese isn't that great either.

*On the plus side, I've gained about a pound!!!! And I'm pretty sure it's muscle. YAY!!*

----------


## tbody66

> ^^ I think they have a few already.....


True, but they chat with each other on their threads from seperate rooms. So it's nice to know at least they can act like they want to be together, even though the workout their on makes them not able to do anything about it.




> Day 3 of the workout = DONE. 
> 
> Upped the weight on a couple of exercises, did 20 assisted pullups on each set instead of 10 and 40 crunches on each set instead of 30. Pretty exhausted but every time I do this I feel like I accomplished something.
> 
> Hate my Whey/Casein shake. It tastes like crap  And cottage cheese isn't that great either.
> 
> *On the plus side, I've gained about a pound!!!! And I'm pretty sure it's muscle. YAY!!*


And that's just the beginning.

----------


## BrownGirl

> *True, but they chat with each other on their threads from seperate rooms. So it's nice to know at least they can act like they want to be together, even though the workout their on makes them not able to do anything about it.*
> 
> 
> And that's just the beginning.



LOL I won't let the workout stop me!!! Lol that's what cardio days are for!  :Wink:

----------


## Times Roman

> Another hour of fasted cardio this morning. This evening I got a bit lazy and didn't make the pancakes. Just made some oats instead. I do love oats which is weird since about 2 years ago I had never tried oats and refused to even taste it until Slfmade talked me into it. Since then, I've loved them!


I have a different psyiology. If I dont eat as soon as I wake up, I get grumpy and irritable. If I dont eat something every few hours, I get grumpy and irritable. So a fasted cardio doesnt work for me, because.


Id get grumpy and irritable =)

----------


## BrownGirl

> I have a different psyiology. If I don’t eat as soon as I wake up, I get grumpy and irritable. If I don’t eat something every few hours, I get grumpy and irritable. So a fasted cardio doesn’t work for me, because….
> 
> 
> “I’d get grumpy and irritable” =)



Haha I know the feeling...That's why the Intermittent Fasting diet would probably not work for me...I need food every couple of hours too. But with this calorie increase, I'm dreading my meals now!  :Frown:

----------


## Times Roman

May I make a funny observation?
I notice that a majority of our current regular female members make “progress logs” threads such as yours. Once they have created the thread, in large part, they keep a good chunk of their activity to within the thread. Like you have created your own environment, a place for you to go, or like a “nest”.

Most of male members forgo the nest , and instead are out there freelancing other peoples threads.

I smile when I write this, because it is a good example of some of the differences between the guys and the gals. I could even extrapolate this into populations at large, and say those that make nests on bulletin boards are more prone to feel comfortable in their own nest, as opposed to other people’s nests. Even more so, that if the nesters had a choice between dinner in their nest or someone else’s nest, they would probably choose their nest.

Pseudo psychology is so much fun, isn’t it?

----------


## Dr Pepper

> Really? Wow..well you started with a good recipe! Those pancakes are pretty awesome!  Thanks for the recipe again. Oh and thanks on the cardio...It gets boring sometimes but I just watch reruns of Fresh Prince of Belair. lol


Yep those Slimmerme pancakes are great!!

Ahh fresh prince I love that show! But we don't many reruns anymore on tv in Australia

----------


## Dr Pepper

> I have a different psyiology. If I don’t eat as soon as I wake up, I get grumpy and irritable. If I don’t eat something every few hours, I get grumpy and irritable. So a fasted cardio doesn’t work for me, because….
> 
> 
> “I’d get grumpy and irritable” =)


I was able to do fasted AM cardio while cutting cause I was working towards a goal. But I'm the same if I don't eat every few hours I start getting grumpy! Especially at work

----------


## Times Roman

> Yep those Slimmerme pancakes are great!!
> 
> Ahh fresh prince I love that show! But we don't many reruns anymore on tv in Australia


you are lucky

the problem with Will Smith, is he is exactly the same character every movie/show. just different circumstances

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Day 3 of the workout = DONE. 
> 
> Upped the weight on a couple of exercises, did 20 assisted pullups on each set instead of 10 and 40 crunches on each set instead of 30. Pretty exhausted but every time I do this I feel like I accomplished something.
> 
> Hate my Whey/Casein shake. It tastes like crap  And cottage cheese isn't that great either.
> 
> *On the plus side, I've gained about a pound!!!! And I'm pretty sure it's muscle. YAY!!*


YIPPY! YIP YIP! It is working Bgirl~




> May I make a funny observation?
> I notice that a majority of our current regular female members make “progress logs” threads such as yours. Once they have created the thread, in large part, they keep a good chunk of their activity to within the thread. Like you have created your own environment, a place for you to go, or like a “nest”.
> 
> Most of male members forgo the nest , and instead are out there freelancing other peoples threads.
> 
> I smile when I write this, because it is a good example of some of the differences between the guys and the gals. I could even extrapolate this into populations at large, and say those that make nests on bulletin boards are more prone to feel comfortable in their own nest, as opposed to other people’s nests. Even more so, that if the nesters had a choice between dinner in their nest or someone else’s nest, they would probably choose their nest.
> 
> Pseudo psychology is so much fun, isn’t it?


Interesting observation. 
And interesting how the male sticks to group "think" aka Lounge Lizards. They rarely ever leave the lounge. Some have no idea we are even over here. Until we go over there. 




> Yep those Slimmerme pancakes are great!! 
> 
> Ahh fresh prince I love that show! But we don't many reruns anymore on tv in Australia


Thanks Doc!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> Day 3 of the workout = DONE. 
> 
> Upped the weight on a couple of exercises, did 20 assisted pullups on each set instead of 10 and 40 crunches on each set instead of 30. Pretty exhausted but every time I do this I feel like I accomplished something.
> 
> Hate my Whey/Casein shake. It tastes like crap  And cottage cheese isn't that great either.
> 
> *On the plus side, I've gained about a pound!!!! And I'm pretty sure it's muscle. YAY!!*


Good job BG, you're doing great!!! Oh and with the crappy tasting whey/casein shake, maybe try a different brand??? IDK just a suggestion  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

congrats on that gain! awesome...it is working!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks all!!!  :Smilie:  I'm excited! 

Times, that is indeed an interesting point...It's definitely true! And I take it you're not a fan of Will Smith lol. 

Ms. Magoo, yeah I'm going to change it up after I get done with this container...man, it's expensive stuff!  :Frown:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> ..man, it's expensive stuff!


Ugh!!!! I completely agree with you, wish I knew how to just make it myself for wayyyyy less but with my cooking/baking abilities it would turn out tasting like *ass* lol!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

Rest day....Not wavering from my diet though.... :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Also cooked for 5 hours!!! I'm exhausted...At least we have a week's worth of food now.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ I do the same thing on one day....it works...you got it ready to go to stay on track! yay!!!!

----------


## -KJ-

Being thinking about doing the same... ATM I cook 3 days/week. I guess its not trusting the stored foods... (chicken/green beans/rice etc)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Also cooked for 5 hours!!! I'm exhausted...At least we have a *week's worth of food* now.


Good for you!




> ^^^ I do the same thing on one day....*it works*...you got it ready to go to stay on track! yay!!!!


I am sure it does....




> Being *thinking about doing the same.*.. ATM I cook 3 days/week. I guess its not trusting the stored foods... (chicken/green beans/rice etc)


Me too.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Being thinking about doing the same... ATM I cook 3 days/week. I guess its not trusting the stored foods... (chicken/green beans/rice etc)



Well, some foods I freeze...but most I just leave in the refrigerator. I try not to leave broccoli inthe fridge just because it smells. And anything with tuna and eggs I try to make every 2 days so that it doesn't sweat. So far I haven't had any issues...so got my fingers crossed!!! lol

----------


## BrownGirl

> Good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it does....
> 
> 
> 
> *Me too*.



Slimmer, I recommend it...I know it's a pain to do it all at once, but once you're done, you're DONE!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

I am glad you are here and posting and doing well, keep it up!

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like you are on a roll girl, keep it up! its always easier to do this when you other half is committed, cheers!

----------


## PPC

> you are lucky
> 
> the problem with Will Smith, is he is exactly the same character every movie/show. just different circumstances


Adam Sandler too.

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> Also cooked for 5 hours!!! I'm exhausted...At least we have a week's worth of food now.


Wow that's awesome BG!!! I cooked for only two hours today and was soooo done, obviously I don't love cooking but it is a *must* when eating healthy!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

It seems like I haven't heard a workout update lately....hmmmmm

----------


## BrownGirl

Thank Cajun!  :Smilie:  I know...it sure makes things easier...It's so much harder when you're trying to diet and your S.O eats whatever..it gets tempting! lol


Ms.Magoo, yeah I love cooking for fun, but not when I have to. But we have to do it anyway! 


TBody: Just got done with the workout. Exhausted as usual. Well, maybe a bit more. I pushed myself a bit harder, like doing a couple of extra reps (still between the given rep amount). 

I did feel amazing when I looked in the mirror at my arms as I was working out....and I could see my muscles bulging!!! Woooot!  :7up:  I know it isn't a big deal for all you strong men out there since you probably see them all the time, but I'm super excited. I've never had such definition before. So to me, this is a small victory.

Start of week 2 = Going great!

----------


## Patrickthecool

Great job! u and slfmade got some good support

----------


## tbody66

Post some vids of those workout!

----------


## -KJ-

Good to see the workouts going well brown girl.
keep it going...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Thank Cajun!  I know...it sure makes things easier...It's so much harder when you're trying to diet and your S.O eats whatever..it gets tempting! lol
> 
> 
> Ms.Magoo, yeah I love cooking for fun, but not when I have to. But we have to do it anyway! 
> 
> 
> TBody: Just got done with the workout. Exhausted as usual. Well, maybe a bit more. I pushed myself a bit harder, like doing a couple of extra reps (still between the given rep amount). 
> 
> *I did feel amazing when I looked in the mirror at my arms as I was working out....and I could see my muscles bulging!!! Woooot!* I know it isn't a big deal for all you strong men out there since you probably see them all the time, but I'm super excited. *I've never had such definition before. So to me, this is a small victory.*
> ...


 :7up: 

Wooot WoooooT for sure!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Thank Cajun!  I know...it sure makes things easier...It's so much harder when you're trying to diet and your S.O eats whatever..it gets tempting! lol
> 
> 
> Ms.Magoo, yeah I love cooking for fun, but not when I have to. But we have to do it anyway! 
> 
> 
> TBody: Just got done with the workout. Exhausted as usual. Well, maybe a bit more. I pushed myself a bit harder, like doing a couple of extra reps (still between the given rep amount). 
> 
> *I did feel amazing when I looked in the mirror at my arms as I was working out....and I could see my muscles bulging!!! Woooot!  I know it isn't a big deal for all you strong men out there since you probably see them all the time, but I'm super excited. I've never had such definition before. So to me, this is a small victory*.
> ...



LOVE THIS!
awsome job lady!

----------


## tbody66

Hey, here's some more thinking on our july gathering, we need representatives from across the pond and down under to have gatherings at the same time so the whole "family" can be gathering around the world and then share videos and pictures from the events. Anyway, just a thought.

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## BrownGirl

Thank you so much guys and girls!! I love the support!!!  :Smilie: 

So we were going to do a hike this morning at 6...but we turned off the alarm and went back to sleep. I think we were exhausted from the workout. But when we did wake up, we did our 1 hour of fasted cardio. Not as much fun as a hike but cardio nonetheless.

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> *I did feel amazing when I looked in the mirror at my arms as I was working out....and I could see my muscles bulging!!!*


Glad I am not the only one who gets excited about this lol!!! Good job BG!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> *^ so yall are actually get together..? lol all this time I thought it was a running joke...*


Oh... you're not the only one Sexy who thought this was a joke lol.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Thank you so much guys and girls!! I love the support!!! 
> 
> So we were going to do a hike this morning at 6...but we turned off the alarm and went back to sleep. I think we were exhausted from the workout. But when we did wake up, we did our 1 hour of fasted cardio. Not as much fun as a hike but cardio nonetheless.


Am I to read the fine print here?

----------


## BrownGirl

> Post some vids of those workout!


I can't! Since Slfmade and I both workout together, there's nobody to videotape...Plus I look like an idiot with all my huffing and puffing!





> Glad I am not the only one who gets excited about this lol!!! Good job BG!!!


Thanks Ms.Magoo!!  :Smilie: 





> Am I to read the fine print here?



Lol no, I meant the full body workout from the night before...well, it still sounds like something else huh?  :Wink:

----------


## BrownGirl

As always, I tweak my diet every so often, so here's the newest one:

*LIFT DAYS:*


Meal 1 - 10am

Egg Whites - 2
Onions
Serrano Peppers
Tomatoes
Oats - 3/4 Cup
Sugar Free Jam

Cal:319 / Fat: 3.75 / Carbs: 52.5 / P: 21


Meal 2 - 12pm

Iso 100 Protein Shake - 1 Scoop
Sweet Potato - (4 Oz)
No Bake Cookie (Old fashioned oats/Whey/Touch of PB)

Cal:384 / Fat: 5.25 / Carbs: 40.5 / P: 43


Meal 3 - 2pm

Tuna Salad Sandwich (Tuna, Celery, Pickles, Green onions)
No Bake Cookie (Old fashioned oats/Whey/Touch of PB)
1 Cup Mixed Veggies

Cal:436/ Fat: 8.85 / Carbs: 48 / P: 43


Meal 4 - 4pm

Neapolitan Meatballs
1/2 up brown rice

Cal:392 / Fat: 12 / Carbs: 43 / P: 25.5


Meal 5 - 6pm

SlimmerMe's Oat Pancakes
Sugar free maple syrup

Cal:203.67 / Fat: 3 / Carbs: 31 / P: 18.67

WORKOUT - BCAA's


Meal 6 - 8pm

Casein/Whey Protein Shake
No Fat Cottage Cheese - 1/2 Cup
Sugar Free Maple Syrup

Cal:223 / Fat: 0.5 / Carbs: 8 / P: 38

TOTAL: Cal - 1957.67/ Fat - 33.35 / Carbs - 223 / P - 189.17


Split: 15.33 / 45.56 / 38.65

*NON LIFT DAYS(Cardio only):*


8.30am - 9.00am FASTED CARDIO

Meal 1 - 10am

Egg Whites - 3
Onions
Peppers
Tomatoes

Cal: 74 / Fat: 0 / Carbs: 7 / P: 12


Meal 2 - 12pm

Iso 100 Protein Shake - 3/4 Scoop

Cal:79.5 / Fat: 0 / Carbs: .75 / P: 18


Meal 3 - 2pm

Tuna Salad Sandwich
No Bake Cookie

Cal:411/ Fat: 8.85/ Carbs: 44 / P: 41


Meal 4 - 4pm

Neopolitan Meatballs
1/2 Cup Brown Rice

Cal:392 / Fat: 12 / Carbs: 43 / P: 25.5


Meal 5 - 6pm

Slimmer Me's Pancakes
Sugar Free Maple Syrup

Cal:203.67 / Fat: 3 / Carbs: 31 / P: 18.67


Meal 6 - 8pm

No Fat Cottage Cheese
Sugar Free Maple Syrup

Cal:82 / Fat: 0/ Carbs: 6 / P: 7.5

TOTAL: Cal - 1270.17/ Fat - 23.85 / Carbs - 131.75 / P - 129.17

Split: 16.90/ 41.49/ 40.68

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ love seeing meal 5 at 6pm!

----------


## tbody66

I love seeing it all, you are doing a great job, keep it up and you will be awed and amazed by your results. So am I to understand that none of you are planning on making "the gathering"?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I did feel amazing when I looked in the mirror at my arms as I was working out....and I could see my muscles bulging!!! Woooot!  I know it isn't a big deal for all you strong men out there since you probably see them all the time, but I'm super excited. I've never had such definition before. So to me, this is a small victory.
> 
> Start of week 2 = Going great!


I enjoyed reading this post! so happy for you...seeing results keeps ya motivated.

----------


## BrownGirl

> ^^ love seeing meal 5 at 6pm!



Yup! Delicious!






> I love seeing it all, you are doing a great job, keep it up and you will be awed and amazed by your results. So am I to understand that none of you are planning on making "the gathering"?



Thanks so much TBody! Slfmade and I will most certainly try our best to make it if you guys have it!





> I enjoyed reading this post! so happy for you...seeing results keeps ya motivated.


Thank you GGR! It sure does. Now I've started wearing tank tops to the gym instead of tshirts..that way I can see my muscles working! lol

----------


## BrownGirl

Woke up late again but decided to go on the hike anyway. Spent about 2 hours doing a fun hike. Man, I'd missed them so much! And did it as fasted cardio.

----------


## BrownGirl

Okay did the 6th workout last night. Exhausted myself a little extra by doing a few extra reps and adding a bit more weight. Did my calf raises on the leg press machine with 110lbs and thought I was going to die! Did fasted cardio again this morning even thought it was one of those days that I didn't feel like it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ listen to the body BG. I often too don't feel like it...but if the body says go, I do. When my body is physically tired, sometimes I have to respect the need to take a nite off!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Must be in the air......winter. That's what I think it is.

----------


## BrownGirl

> ^^^ listen to the body BG. I often too don't feel like it...but if the body says go, I do. When my body is physically tired, sometimes I have to respect the need to take a nite off!


Yeah I'm learning to listen to my body now...





> Must be in the air......winter. That's what I think it is.



Probably! Winter blues...

----------


## BrownGirl

Okay progress update time!!!

Weight: Was 93lbs/Now 95lbs

Measurements: 

Arm - 9.75 
Leg - 18
Waist - 22.5
Stomach - 26.5
Butt - 32.5

The bad news is that my arms and legs have lost about .25 inches. I wonder if that's just fat that I've lost. I have my fingers crossed on that. My butt has increased by 1/2 inch. Yay! My waist and stomach have increased too. That makes me sad. I guess that's what the cutting phase is for...


The new pictures don't seem that much different from the last ones but I can definitely see a difference in the mirror.


029 by slfmade, on Flickr


027 by slfmade, on Flickr


025 by slfmade, on Flickr


026 by slfmade, on Flickr


I'm not where I want to be yet so please be kind!  :Smilie: 


Ready for the next workout tonight.

----------


## BrownGirl

Workout #7 down. Thought I was going to pass out today. I increased my weight on almost all the exercises. I even feel like my abs are shaking! lol Definitely felt the burn on the skull crushers today. Question for all you knowledgable folks though...Am I supposed to feel my traps working as well when I do the skull crushers? Because I did...Weird.

I got sick of eating cottage cheese with splenda or maple syrup so I've been mixing it with sugar free jello. Actually tastes pretty good!

----------


## RaginCajun

looking good girl! consistency is the main ingredient in this. as far as the cottage cheese goes, you can also try putting in some protein powder and put it in a blender to make a smoothie, or make some healthy 'ice cream' with it. hit the recipe section up

----------


## tbody66

I think you are ahead of schedule on your progress. I can't see any increase in BF and 2lbs of muscle for someone your size is pretty impressive.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You look amazing to me. Your arms especially are very pretty. Do you plan to keep them feminine? Or are you looking for more bulk.

I am so impressed with your food and workouts and nerve to post photos. Good for you. So glad you are here. I really am

----------


## BrownGirl

> looking good girl! consistency is the main ingredient in this. as far as the cottage cheese goes, you can also try putting in some protein powder and put it in a blender to make a smoothie, or make some healthy 'ice cream' with it. hit the recipe section up



Thanks Cajun! (Can I call you Cajun? lol) Yeah the more I do this, the more it's becoming a lifestyle and even the chocolate my mom keeps in the fridge doesn't tempt me anymore!  :Smilie:  I did try the icecream, but the serving size ended up being so huge that I got sick of it! lol I probably will try it again though...






> I think you are ahead of schedule on your progress. I can't see any increase in BF and 2lbs of muscle for someone your size is pretty impressive.



Thanks TBody, yeah I think the progress isn't too bad!  :Smilie: 





> You look amazing to me. Your arms especially are very pretty. Do you plan to keep them feminine? Or are you looking for more bulk.
> 
> I am so impressed with your food and workouts and nerve to post photos. Good for you. So glad you are here. I really am



Thank you Slimmer!!! You're the sweetest. Yeah I definitely want to keep them very feminine, just not flabby, you know. I'd love for my arms to look like that on a daily basis instead of when I'm flexing...
I'm so glad that I'm here too! Wonderful people like you make this forum an amazing place to hang out!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Really didn't want to go to the gym and walk on the treadmill for an hour, so we walked around our neighborhood. It was a nice change of scenery. Changed up our diet again. About the same macros though...Will post new diet tomorrow.

----------


## Kawigirl

You have a typical female body...very good! Curves in right spot...and not too skinny! You have lots of potential to add lean mass to your body, but IMO....some choices of food and when your having them is probably hindering that look. If that's what you want. I know lots here have great advice....but lets face it...most are men...they don't know how woman's body's respond well...because they're not woman. 

We don't adjust to exercise and foods as they do...its how it is. Your on the right track obviously and just making sure your doing the right thing is commendable....I give props!!!

But, givin my experience...not much else will change unless you take it to the next level with your food. I know you pm'd me...thought I'd give my two cents here....you deserve praise in public.

So...I'll pop back into pm's and see what we can do.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ listen to KG, she knows her stuff (see her avy!). That's not to take anything away from any other advice offered here. 

btw, the above are the only pics of yours that I have seen (I'll go through your thread to look for other sets I'm assuming you posted) - you're looking great! You are very lean already, that's evident by the definition in your stomach. You are ahead of the game and in an excellent/primed position to add some lean mass and 'shape' your body. 

One bit of advice - please do NOT worry about getting too bulky! Realize that even for guys, it takes years to achieve a 'bulky' (not fat) physique naturally. With your diet and training not centered around the goal of 'getting huge', this is not something you need to worry about in the least. My .02  :Wink:

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Wow BG you're looking great. From the pics you can see some real definition and I give u props for posting pics!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

> You have a typical female body...very good! Curves in right spot...and not too skinny! You have lots of potential to add lean mass to your body, but IMO....some choices of food and when your having them is probably hindering that look. If that's what you want. I know lots here have great advice....but lets face it...most are men...they don't know how woman's body's respond well...because they're not woman. 
> 
> We don't adjust to exercise and foods as they do...its how it is. Your on the right track obviously and just making sure your doing the right thing is commendable....I give props!!!
> 
> But, givin my experience...not much else will change unless you take it to the next level with your food. I know you pm'd me...thought I'd give my two cents here....you deserve praise in public.
> 
> So...I'll pop back into pm's and see what we can do.



Thanks Kawi!!  :Smilie:  I'm going to take your food change suggestions to heart and change up some things in my diet. Will post up amended diet soon...






> ^^ listen to KG, she knows her stuff (see her avy!). That's not to take anything away from any other advice offered here. 
> 
> btw, the above are the only pics of yours that I have seen (I'll go through your thread to look for other sets I'm assuming you posted) - you're looking great! You are very lean already, that's evident by the definition in your stomach. You are ahead of the game and in an excellent/primed position to add some lean mass and 'shape' your body. 
> 
> One bit of advice - please do NOT worry about getting too bulky! Realize that even for guys, it takes years to achieve a 'bulky' (not fat) physique naturally. With your diet and training not centered around the goal of 'getting huge', this is not something you need to worry about in the least. My .02



Thank you GB! I'm so glad you stopped by! Yeah I'm not worried about getting too big or anything....I just get excited when I gain a bit of weight now! lol





> Wow BG you're looking great. From the pics you can see some real definition and I give u props for posting pics!!!


Thanks so much MsM! I'm starting to get happy with myself now...More to go but I'm glad to see some progress!

----------


## tbody66

Great log, great progress, keep it coming!

----------


## Papiriqui

> great log, great progress, keep it coming!


x2^^^

----------


## SexySweetheart

BG you look great lady! can def tell a diff in definition on your calves and abs!
you must be sooooo proud!

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks TBody and Papi!!  :Smilie:  The log will keep coming!

Thanks Sexy...I'm getting there!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrownGirl

So after talking to Kawigirl, I decided to make some changes in my diet. She had mentioned to not eat so much oats and change up my carb sources. She also told me to switch out my protein shake for real food and to get rid of the PB and stick to fish oil capsules and a multivitamin. So here goes:


*LIFT DAYS:*


Meal 1 - 10am

Egg Whites - 3
Onions
Serrano Peppers
Tomatoes
Oats - 3/4 Cup Raw
Sugar Free Jam

Cal:307 / Fat: 3.75 / Carbs: 48.5 / P: 21


Meal 2 - 12pm

Egg Whites - 4
Whole egg - 1
Sweet Potato - (4 Oz)
White cheddar rice cakes - 2

Cal:328 / Fat: 6 / Carbs: 40 / P: 24

Meal 3 - 2pm

Japanese Chicken Scallion Rice Bowl
1/4 Cup Brown Rice
1 Cup Mixed Veggies
Ground Beef - 4 oz

Cal:491/ Fat: 8.5 / Carbs: 62.25 / P: 49.25

Meal 4 - 4pm

Hamburger and mushroom risotto
No Fat Cottage Cheese - 1/2 Cup
Sugar Free Jello - 1/2 cup
Fat Free Cool Whip - 2 Tbsp

Cal:431 / Fat: 10 / Carbs: 46 / P: 38

Meal 5 - 6pm

SlimmerMe's Pancakes - 2
Sugar free maple syrup

Cal:203.67 / Fat: 3 / Carbs: 31 / P: 18.67


_WORKOUT - BCAA's_

Meal 6 - 9pm

Casein/Whey Protein Shake
No Fat Cottage Cheese - 1/2 Cup
Sugar Free Jello - 1/2 cup
Fat Free Cool Whip

Cal:218 / Fat: 0.5 / Carbs: 10 / P: 39

*TOTAL: Cal - 1978.67/ Fat - 31.75/ Carbs - 237.75 / P - 189.92

Split: 14.44 / 48.06/ 38.39*



*NON LIFT DAYS(Cardio only):*


_8.30am - 9.30am FASTED CARDIO_


Meal 1 - 10am

Egg Whites - 4
Onions
Peppers
Tomatoes

Cal: 78 / Fat: 0 / Carbs: 3 / P: 16

Meal 2 - 12pm

Egg whites - 4
Egg - 1 whole

Cal:135 / Fat: 5 / Carbs: 0 / P: 22

Meal 3 - 2pm

Japanese Chicken Scallion Rice Bowl
Ground Beef - 4 oz
1 Serving Mixed Veggies

Cal:437/ Fat: 8/ Carbs: 51 / P: 48

Meal 4 - 4pm

Hamburger and mushroom risotto

Cal:326 / Fat: 10 / Carbs: 38 / P: 23

Meal 5 - 6pm

Slimmer Me's Pancakes - 2
Sugar Free Maple Syrup

Cal:203.67 / Fat: 3 / Carbs: 31 / P: 18.67

Meal 6 - 9pm

No Fat Cottage Cheese - 1/2 Cup
Sugar Free Jello - 1/2 cup
Fat Free Cool Whip

Cal:105 / Fat: 0/ Carbs: 8 / P: 15

*TOTAL: Cal - 1284.67/ Fat - 26/ Carbs - 131 / P - 142.67*

*Split: 18.21/ 40.79/ 44.42*

----------


## auslifta

Can really see a change in your abs. The mirror is the best motivator. Keep it up!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are taking it to another level now BG! Good luck and I know you can do it. Again, I am so impressed with your detailed dedication. It will pay off.

----------


## BrownGirl

Thank you Auslifta! I'm glad you stopped by!!  :Smilie: 

You're too sweet Slimmer! I think I'm gonna die with all this food though! lol

----------


## BrownGirl

Workout 9 = DONE!

5 more weeks to go...

SQUATS : Increased weight on Wednesday so I went up to 18 reps instead of 15 for the 3 sets. For the last 3 reps of the last set, added 20 extra pounds.
SLDL : Increased to 50 lbs on Wednesday. Kept the same weight and added a few extra reps.
CALF RAISES : Been doing these on the Leg Press machine so that I get a better range of motion. Did 110lbs for all 3 sets. Felt like dying. lol

PULLUPS : Had to switch to the Iso Lateral High Row machine because some dipshit left his stuff on the pullup machine and kept doing other stuff without taking his stuff off of it. He wasn't even doing supersets. Whatever. I did feel a better workout in my lats though.
BENCH PRESS : Been doing 15 lb dumbells

INCLINE BENCH PRESS : Added weight
BENT ROWS : Added weight

MILITARY PRESS : Added weight
ABS : Been doing 3 sets of 40 reps each

UPRIGHT ROWS : Added weight
HANGING LEG LIFTS : Increased to 20 reps (That's pretty much to failure) 

SKULL CRUSHERS : Added 3 more reps
BARBELL CURLS : Added 3 more reps


So I pretty much either added weight or increased reps. Feels great!

----------


## Times Roman

^ i do alot of calves (toe raises) too. calves are really slow to respond for me. i can't seem to add enough weight, and therefore my reps are very high. even then, the last 10 reps or so really burn!

I'll give her another go when i get back home and hit up a proper gym with my kid

----------


## tbody66

I'm so very proud of you and Slf, BG, you guys are seriously nailing this!

----------


## SexySweetheart

increased weights!
increased reps!

Attachment 119835

----------


## Kawigirl

Reminder....you need to replenish your glycogen stores in the morning...you need carbs!!!! Have your oats at breakfast!! 

Think this; every meal...you need a carb...AND you need a protein choice. And your first meal...of egg whites and veggies...very little calories to start your day. Take your day and rearrange to injest your higher calorie meals earlier during the day.

----------


## BrownGirl

Alright...I'm back. Thank you TBody, Sexy and Kawi! I've been on the diet and working out...just haven't had the time to log anything. Been at a convention all week, and by the time I got home I was exhausted. Since we were constantly walking this week and didn't have time to actually eat every two hours, Slfmade and I have been doing the IF diet. Macros haven't been perfect but I'm pretty sure I hit right at or under my calories. Not expecting to gain any muscle this week, but hopefully I won't gain any fat either. I felt bad because I ate a macaroon and had a beer and a half.  :Frown:  Oh well, can't beat myself up over it though. Just gotta jump back in the saddle. 

I thought I'd hate the Intermittent Fasting since I'm one of those people who's ALWAYS hungry. But weirdly enough, I think my body is getting used to it and I kinda like it. I think I might continue with it. The hard part is my post workout meal. On Monday I was so exhausted after walking for hours, then working out, I could barely finish my food...My stomach was hurting so bad and I thought it would explode. It's been getting better though. I'm looking forward to my first meal of the day in an hour!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

It's the Giddy Up Game Girl~

And you are ridin' your horse just fine....

----------


## gbrice75

> I thought I'd hate the Intermittent Fasting since I'm one of those people who's ALWAYS hungry. But weirdly enough, I think my body is getting used to it and I kinda like it. I think I might continue with it. The hard part is my post workout meal. On Monday I was so exhausted after walking for hours, then working out, I could barely finish my food...My stomach was hurting so bad and I thought it would explode. It's been getting better though. I'm looking forward to my first meal of the day in an hour!


Welcome back!!! Glad to hear you're enjoying IF - I loved it too. One thing though - don't feel like you have to eat your PWO meal immediately. When I ran my IF diet, my fast was from 8pm to 12pm the following day (16 hours), with my feeding window from 12pm to 8pm. My workout session ended at 8am, so I still had 4 hours before eating. If you aren't already using BCAA's, get some (Purple Wraath has always been my go-to) and then don't worry about losing LBM. BCAA's pre and PWO, and if you have an extended period before eating like in my case, more BCAA's somewhere in between.

On that schedule, I was increasing strength each week, in nearly every lift - so don't worry!  :Wink:

----------


## BrownGirl

> Welcome back!!! Glad to hear you're enjoying IF - I loved it too. One thing though - don't feel like you have to eat your PWO meal immediately. When I ran my IF diet, my fast was from 8pm to 12pm the following day (16 hours), with my feeding window from 12pm to 8pm. My workout session ended at 8am, so I still had 4 hours before eating. If you aren't already using BCAA's, get some (Purple Wraath has always been my go-to) and then don't worry about losing LBM. BCAA's pre and PWO, and if you have an extended period before eating like in my case, more BCAA's somewhere in between.
> 
> On that schedule, I was increasing strength each week, in nearly every lift - so don't worry!



Thanks GB! My fasting period is from 9pm to 1pm...I eat my first meal at 1, 2nd meal at 6 and PWO meal at 9. I workout at about 7.30pm so I don't have much time before I have to start my fasting....And yeah I've been taing Purple Wraath during my workout and also when I do fasted cardio.

----------


## slfmade

> Thanks GB! My fasting period is from 9pm to 1pm...I eat my first meal at 1, 2nd meal at 6 and PWO meal at 9. I workout at about 7.30pm so I don't have much time before I have to start my fasting....And yeah I've been taing Purple Wraath during my workout and also when I do fasted cardio.


You're doin a fine job!

----------


## BrownGirl

Progress updates again.....


This week has been kinda crappy....But here ya go anyway.

BF calipers went down to 8mm from 9mm...I'm not sure if I'm doing it wrong but I'm happy either way. lol
Measurements :

Arm : Went down to 9.5 from 9.75. Hopefully I lost some fat.
Waist: Down to 22 from 22.5. Yay!
Butt: 32.  :Frown:  Went down a bit.
Stomach: 26.5 Went down 1/2 inch.
Leg: 18 Stayed the same.
Calf: 12.5

Pics don't show much improvement either. I did a couple of side by side pics from last week to this week...


week3-2 by slfmade, on Flickr


progress4 by slfmade, on Flickr


progress3 by slfmade, on Flickr





I've been terrible the past few days. Friday I didn't go to the gym because I was feeling sick and had a nasty headache...And then Monday rolled around and I WAS sick. It sucked...I feel terribly guilty that I didn't go to the gym two days. I'm usually one fo those people who sucks it up and goes to workout. But my stomach was killing me I could barely stand and combined with the throwing up it was no good. I guess it happens sometimes.  :Frown:  No more sick days though.

----------


## RaginCajun

hey woman, looks like you are killing it! i have been doing the IF diet since the beginning of the year and i love it! it is so much easier to keep tract of everything when you are eating it in 2/3 meals. i like the purple wraath but i like the taste of xtend better, especially the watermelon!

----------


## BrownGirl

It wouldn't let me upload the rest of the pics...



progress2 by slfmade, on Flickr


progress by slfmade, on Flickr

This last one has the progress from the starting pics to now.

----------


## slfmade

Nice Job Honey!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

> hey woman, looks like you are killing it! i have been doing the IF diet since the beginning of the year and i love it! it is so much easier to keep tract of everything when you are eating it in 2/3 meals. i like the purple wraath but i like the taste of xtend better, especially the watermelon!



Thanks buddy! Yeah I like the IF too...except for the fact that it gives me stomach aches when I eat so much at one time...I might have to eat more often during my eating period. I should try the Xtend next time...I'm not crazy about the taste of Purple Wraath...





> Nice Job Honey!!!


Thank you honey!  :Smilie:

----------


## fitchick25

Hey Browngirl! Just started reading your log and great job on your progress! I also just wanted to tell you, i recently just started using a new brand of bcaas, N'gage. They're awesome! They taste really good and dissolve completely, you should check them out! I don't know if you ever looked into where they get the bcaas from but i've read that some lower grade brands use duck feathers and human hair! That's kinda disturbing lol, but then again i've probably eaten worse things before. Anyways, keep up the great work, i'm definitely gonna be following you, you look great!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kawigirl

I can see the changes in your abdominal area. Kudo's....

One thing...for goodness sakes girl...stand tall!!!! Head up....shoulders back!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Show 'em what ya got BGirl! You are doing great.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Wow. U r doing awesome!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> I can see the changes in your abdominal area. Kudo's....


x2, great job BG!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Hey Browngirl! Just started reading your log and great job on your progress! I also just wanted to tell you, i recently just started using a new brand of bcaas, N'gage. They're awesome! They taste really good and dissolve completely, you should check them out! I don't know if you ever looked into where they get the bcaas from but i've read that some lower grade brands use duck feathers and human hair! That's kinda disturbing lol, but then again i've probably eaten worse things before. Anyways, keep up the great work, i'm definitely gonna be following you, you look great!


Hi Fitchick!!! Thank you very much! I've been on your log too and you're dong amazing as well...I'll stop by again..  :Smilie:  Yeah I'll def check the N'Gage out. Ew....duck feathers and human hair??  :2barfonu:  lol That's terrible...





> I can see the changes in your abdominal area. Kudo's....
> 
> One thing...for goodness sakes girl...stand tall!!!! Head up....shoulders back!


Thanks Kawi...I wish my stomach would look like that all day instead of bloating!! And hehe I've always had bad posture.. need to work on it...





> Show 'em what ya got BGirl! You are doing great.


Thanks SM!!! As are you!





> Wow. U r doing awesome!!!


Thank you girlie...I'm trying! lol





> x2, great job BG!!!


Thanks GB!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

So I don't know how any of you get all your food down....I just feel sick thinking about food now. I tried spreading out my pre workout meal into a couple of meals, but I still couldn't finish my oats. My stomach felt like it would literally explode! My non lift days are fine..I still don't feel like eating but at least it isn't terrible. And lately I've been feeling sick to my stomach and dizzy...The other day during my fasting period I was cooking and usually the smell makes me hungry but I felt so nauseous whenever I smelled anything.  :Frown:  This sucks! I wonder why this is happening....... :Hmmmm:

----------


## Papiriqui

I havent read that far back as i am on the phone and in the gym working out but that only happened to me at the beginning of the diet when i went from 3 meals to 5 but after a week my body started asking for more, now i eat 8 meals easy and to be honest i could eat 16 because after an hour of me eaten i am hungry already!!

Hope the feelin gets better  :Wink:

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks Papi....I sure hope so!!! I'm jealous! lol

----------


## BrownGirl

Week 5 of the workout - CHECK!

Went up on weight for the squats. Thought I would simply pass out at one point but hung in there. Whole workout went pretty well...I pushed myself a little harder today. Absolutely exhausted.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So I don't know how any of you get all your food down....I just feel sick thinking about food now. I tried spreading out my pre workout meal into a couple of meals, but I still couldn't finish my oats. My stomach felt like it would literally explode! My non lift days are fine..I still don't feel like eating but at least it isn't terrible. And lately I've been feeling sick to my stomach and dizzy...The other day during my fasting period I was cooking and usually the smell makes me hungry but I felt so nauseous whenever I smelled anything.  This sucks! I wonder why this is happening.......


hum....never got sick, but there were days I couldn't eat all the food. hang in there!

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks GGR...I think it might be getting better... :Smilie: 

So I think my weight may have hit a plateau. No bueno. Unless I've lost a bit of body fat. I do feel a little fatter though....but that might be just the incredible bloating that I'm experiencing. On my lift days by the end of the day I look pregnant!

----------


## SlimmerMe

A plateau is not fun. I have heard it has to be at least 2 weeks for it to really be one. Something like that. You will work thru it. All of the sudden you are surprised! And a good surprise indeed.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Alright...I'm back. Thank you TBody, Sexy and Kawi! I've been on the diet and working out...just haven't had the time to log anything. Been at a convention all week, and by the time I got home I was exhausted. Since we were constantly walking this week and didn't have time to actually eat every two hours, Slfmade and I have been doing the IF diet. Macros haven't been perfect but I'm pretty sure I hit right at or under my calories. Not expecting to gain any muscle this week, but hopefully I won't gain any fat either. I felt bad because I ate a macaroon and had a beer and a half.  Oh well, can't beat myself up over it though. Just gotta jump back in the saddle. 
> 
> I* thought I'd hate the Intermittent Fasting since I'm one of those people who's ALWAYS hungry*. But weirdly enough, I think my body is getting used to it and I kinda like it. I think I might continue with it. The hard part is my post workout meal. On Monday I was so exhausted after walking for hours, then working out, I could barely finish my food...My stomach was hurting so bad and I thought it would explode. It's been getting better though. I'm looking forward to my first meal of the day in an hour!


im the same way! ...and even though I had checked out of my diet...I was still IF 2x aweek ~I JUST LOVE IT!!!

How are you IF ? 12hour, 24 hour ...how many times a week? ...just woundering  :Smilie: 

plateus sure are tuff, and usualy my kriptonite. I get too easyily discouraged when massive time/energy is placed in training/food and I get zero return for a long time. BUT *you my dear will certainly push threw this* and see great resuts!

----------


## BrownGirl

> A plateau is not fun. I have heard it has to be at least 2 weeks for it to really be one. Something like that. You will work thru it. All of the sudden you are surprised! And a good surprise indeed.



Yeah.. :Frown:  Hopefully it'll get better! I'm probably going to increase my calories on my non lift days upto TDEE...Maybe that'll help...I seem to be a hard gainer! Thank you for your encouragement Slimmer!  :Smilie: 





> im the same way! ...and even though I had checked out of my diet...I was still IF 2x aweek ~I JUST LOVE IT!!!
> 
> How are you IF ? 12hour, 24 hour ...how many times a week? ...just woundering 
> 
> plateus sure are tuff, and usualy my kriptonite. I get too easyily discouraged when massive time/energy is placed in training/food and I get zero return for a long time. BUT *you my dear will certainly push threw this* and see great resuts!


Oh you do the IF too? Nice. Actually I do the IF every single day...16 hour fasting window with an 8 hour feeding window. It's kinda hard fitting all that food into 8 hours! lol

Thanks so much for the support hon....I really appreciate it!

----------


## gbrice75

I love the IF craze around here lately!! I'm a big advocate as you probably already know!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrownGirl

> I love the IF craze around here lately!! I'm a big advocate as you probably already know!



Oh yeah! Actually we started it because you had recommended it to Slfmade!  :Smilie:  Thanks for that GB!

----------


## tcw

Lookin Good BG!

i'm gonna check out that IF diet....i wonder if mac and cheese is a staple?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## gbrice75

> Oh yeah! Actually we started it because you had recommended it to Slfmade!  Thanks for that GB!


Nice!!!  :LOL:

----------


## -KJ-

Great to see you going strong brown girl. Good job

----------


## BrownGirl

> Lookin Good BG!
> 
> i'm gonna check out that IF diet....i wonder if mac and cheese is a staple?



Thanks TCW! Hahaha I wish!!! I'm sure I'd be able to get all my food down then! lol





> Great to see you going strong brown girl. Good job



Thanks KJ!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BG you have a twin...I swear!!! she works out at one of my gyms and everytime I see her, I think of you!

----------


## BrownGirl

> BG you have a twin...I swear!!! she works out at one of my gyms and everytime I see her, I think of you!


Haha I wonder if that's my EVIL twin!  :Wink:

----------


## BrownGirl

Haven't logged in a while so I thought I should. Yesterday's workout was brutal. I threw up half way through and then came back and finished the workout anyway. I was kinda proud of myself. lol


Didn't do squats since someone was on the smith machine. Substituted with leg press instead with my feet at the top...pressed together. Did 130lb and I'm hurting now!

Upped the SLDLs to 70 lbs

Upped the calf raises to150lbs

Didn't increase weight in very many other exercises but at the end of the workout I added 3 sets of the glute machine. My butt hurts!! lol 


Haven't been doing much cardio since I need to gain some weight!!  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ I hate throwing up! and you should be proud that you finished...i guess....I am such a baby!

----------


## thabeastmaster

sorry, coming onto this thread a bit late but....GREAT WORK BG!!!!!!!! I was reading through this and have to also throw my support to a 3x week total body routine.....i know it goes against what a lot of information thats out there, but honestly, a lot of whats out there is geared towards high end professional lifters whose workouts are so insane that 1x a week is appropriate....for the majority of people a 3x a week is great as its NEW MUSCLE, not experienced muscle that needs to be bombed with murderous workouts 1x a week......on monday i start a very similar strength routine that is a killer, and its total body 3x a week.....i have run the exact same routine 2x in my life before with GREAT results.......Tbody def sent you in a positive direction.........KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GIRL!!!!!!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks GGR! Yeah being sick is no fun!  :Frown: 


Thank you for the support BeastMaster! After this routine is over I'm probably going to start a different one...mostly because I've been told not to do supersets for too long at one time..But yeah..I definitely got great results... :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hope you are on track.

----------


## BrownGirl

Hey Slimmer! Yeah...I've just been too lazy to post up progress pics. lol Well, I've been a little discouraged lately because I don't feel like I'm seeing great results.  :Frown:  I know I shouldn't since I probably am making decent progress for my size, but sometimes it gets hard. But I need to get my head straight and keep trucking. So I'm going to post my pics in a minute. Thank you for checking up on me SlimmerMe!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Okay update time. I seem to have lost a pound or two  :Frown:  Calipers show 7mm this time. So if I'm doing the calipering (Not sure if it's a real word lol) correctly, I've lost some body fat. Not that I can see it of course....

Arm: Increased by 1/4 inch.
Leg: Increased by 1/4 inch.
Waist: Stayed same at 22
Stomach: Decreased by 1 inch 
Butt: Stayed the same
Calf: Decreased by 1/2 inch. No bueno.



Progress week 1 through 6 by slfmade, on Flickr


Progress week 1 through 6-Arms by slfmade, on Flickr


Progress week 1 through 6-Arms2 by slfmade, on Flickr


Progress week 1 through 6-Legs by slfmade, on Flickr

----------


## slfmade

Good work honey! I think the increase in calories we decided on will help out a lot.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Okay update time. I seem to have lost a pound or two  Calipers show 7mm this time. So if I'm doing the calipering (Not sure if it's a real word lol) correctly, I've lost some body fat. Not that I can see it of course....
> 
> Arm: Increased by 1/4 inch.
> Leg: Increased by 1/4 inch.
> Waist: Stayed same at 22
> Stomach: Decreased by 1 inch 
> Butt: Stayed the same
> Calf: Decreased by 1/2 inch. No bueno.



Nice job BrownGirl! The difference is very noticeable, you look more toned and muscular all over. 

Good you're staying accountable and keeping your log up to date, maybe tell your slacker boyfriend to do the same?  :Smilie:

----------


## Jessgirl

Wow, you look great girl ! Keep it up... GREAT INSPIRATION =)

----------


## gbrice75

> Nice job BrownGirl! The difference is very noticeable, you look more toned and muscular all over. 
> 
> Good you're staying accountable and keeping your log up to date, *maybe tell your slacker boyfriend to do the same?*


 :LOL: 

BG, you look great, i'm very impressed with the job you're doing. With 5-10lbs of muscle on you, you'd look phenomenal! 






> Wow, you look great girl ! Keep it up... GREAT INSPIRATION =)


Another Jersey member representin'! Where in Jersey are you, if you don't mind saying?

----------


## slfmade

> Nice job BrownGirl! The difference is very noticeable, you look more toned and muscular all over. 
> 
> Good you're staying accountable and keeping your log up to date, *maybe tell your slacker boyfriend to do the same?*


LOL - Asshole!  :LOL: 

I haven't been slacking really. Just trying to do some research. I've gotta get my new diet and workout plan together asap. I start cutting in 10 days! But don't fret sgt. I'll make sure to update my log tonight when I get home from the office just for you.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Just messin with you man. Get that new plan posted up in your log. 

Sorry for the hijack BrownGirl.  :Smilie:

----------


## slfmade

> Just messin with you man. Get that new plan posted up in your log. 
> 
> Sorry for the hijack BrownGirl.


I know you were joking, but you're right. I took all my measurement monday...just haven't updated yet. I'll get it updated tonight.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Good work honey! I think the increase in calories we decided on will help out a lot.


Thank you honey!!! Yeah I think so too...fingers crossed.





> Nice job BrownGirl! The difference is very noticeable, you look more toned and muscular all over. 
> 
> Good you're staying accountable and keeping your log up to date, maybe tell your slacker boyfriend to do the same?



Thank you Sgt.! I'm trying!!! And yeah...if he hasn't updated yet I'll motivate him .. :Wink: 





> Wow, you look great girl ! Keep it up... GREAT INSPIRATION =)


Thanks sweetie!! And I get inspiration from all of ya'll on here!  :Smilie: 





> BG, you look great, i'm very impressed with the job you're doing. With 5-10lbs of muscle on you, you'd look phenomenal!


Thanks GB! You guys were the ones that helped us get started!!!  :Smilie:  Yeah...10lbs would be my ultimate goal but I'd be ecstatic with 5 right now!!! lol

----------


## BrownGirl

> Just messin with you man. Get that new plan posted up in your log. 
> 
> *Sorry for the hijack BrownGirl.*


No worries!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Been a little extra hungry on my non lift days while I'm fasting...I've been simply drinking a ton of water to keep me going..But that doesn't help much. I wonder if it's because we've been doing some intense workout sessions? Maybe my body needs more food!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work BG  :Smilie:

----------


## -KJ-

nice job BG

----------


## BrownGirl

Thank you 405 and KJ!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks GB! You guys were the ones that helped us get started!!!  Yeah...10lbs would be my ultimate goal but I'd be ecstatic with 5 right now!!! lol


Train, eat, and rest... and then just let your body do it's thing. It'll happen in time!  :Wink: 




> Been a little extra hungry on my non lift days while I'm fasting...I've been simply drinking a ton of water to keep me going..But that doesn't help much. I wonder if it's because we've been doing some intense workout sessions? Maybe my body needs more food!


Well what's your immediate goal? Are you still trying to lose bodyfat (I don't think you need to at all)? If so, then it's good that you're hungry. Don't take hunger as a sign that you're 'starving your muscles'. As long as you're eating enough throughout the day, that starving broscience talk is complete horse$hit.

----------


## gearbox

> Train, eat, and rest... and then just let your body do it's thing. It'll happen in time! 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what's your immediate goal? Are you still trying to lose bodyfat (I don't think you need to at all)? If so, then it's good that you're hungry. Don't take hunger as a sign that you're 'starving your muscles'. As long as you're eating throughout that day, that's complete horse$hit.


No matter what section I am in, I continue to learn from gb. thanks

and great results bg. awesome pic updates by slfmade....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BG. Looking awesome. Very noticeable changes especially in definition!! U worked hard for it. Enjoy!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Train, eat, and rest... and then just let your body do it's thing. It'll happen in time! 
> 
> Well what's your immediate goal? *Are you still trying to lose bodyfat* (I don't think you need to at all)? If so, then it's good that you're hungry. Don't take hunger as a sign that you're 'starving your muscles'. As long as you're eating enough throughout the day, that starving broscience talk is complete horse$hit.


Actually I'm trying to build muscle right now...I figured I can cut after that. Obviously I don't want to gain a lot of body fat in the process but I figure I'm gonna gain at least a bit.




> No matter what section I am in, I continue to learn from gb. thanks
> 
> and great results bg. awesome pic updates by slfmade....





> BG. Looking awesome. Very noticeable changes especially in definition!! U worked hard for it. Enjoy!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

Ahhh I hate not having an edit button!  :Frown: 






> No matter what section I am in, I continue to learn from gb. thanks
> 
> and great results bg. awesome pic updates by slfmade....



Thanks Gearbox... :Smilie:  





> BG. Looking awesome. Very noticeable changes especially in definition!! U worked hard for it. Enjoy!!!


Thank you GGR!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Ahhh I hate not having an edit button!


Ditto

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i saw your "evil twin" at the gym tonight....LOL!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

> i saw your "evil twin" at the gym tonight....LOL!!!


Haha! She HAS to be the evil one for sure...because I'm the nice one!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrownGirl

Finally done with the full body workouts and I survived through it! Yay!  :1genie: 

On to HIT training. I'm kind of nervous about it because of the intensity. I tried the glute machine HIT style, and my god, I thought I would blackout right there on the machine. But, I know it'll give me the results I want, so it's time to step up my game. 

I'm a bit jealous of Slfmade because he gets to go on a cut and I don't yet. I always thought eating less would be the hard part, but come to find out, eating more is worse!  :Frown:  Oh well, 6 more weeks of this, and then I get to do a 4 week cut. 

Anyway, thanks for all the support you guys have been giving me!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are doing great~ 6 more weeks......just stay focused like you have been.

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks SM!  :Smilie:  I will....

----------


## BrownGirl

Okay...so here's where I need you guys' help. We decided not to do HIT yet because of a couple of reasons. 1) We can only do that for 6 weeks. 2) I'd be a horrible spotter for Slfmade and I don't want him to kill himself. lol I'm just not strong enough (YET) to make sure nothing falls on him. 

So...that being said.....I need to figure out a great routine that'll help me build more muscle. We're thinking of either doing something like:

Mon: Legs and back
Tue: Chest and Bi's
Wed: Shoulders and tri's
Fri: Full body

OR

Mon: Legs
Tue: Chest and Bi's
Wed: Shoulders and Tri's
Fri: Back and Core


But I have no idea if this will be productive.....Please help!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Hey browngirl. Wish I could help but I am sure women need to train different then men.
Good luck

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks Bikeral! Appreciate the support.

----------


## SexySweetheart

hay lady, sorry have not logged in for awhile, but I have been watching and cheering you on (in my head lol) but I have time tonight and wanted to stop by  :Smilie: 

GREAT PIX! you must be soooo proud of yourself! *WELL DONE CHICKA!!!*

are you planning to add some booty work outs?... I saw an in another thread that you were seeking training for your tushey....
Attachment 120870

you have officialy inspired me to step up my game some starting tomorrow (not at summer training level, but def will amp it up) so *thank you :")*

----------


## gbrice75

> Okay...so here's where I need you guys' help. We decided not to do HIT yet because of a couple of reasons. 1) We can only do that for 6 weeks. 2) I'd be a horrible spotter for Slfmade and I don't want him to kill himself. lol I'm just not strong enough (YET) to make sure nothing falls on him. 
> 
> So...that being said.....I need to figure out a great routine that'll help me build more muscle. We're thinking of either doing something like:
> 
> Mon: Legs and back
> Tue: Chest and Bi's
> Wed: Shoulders and tri's
> Fri: Full body
> 
> ...


If you're training with enough intensity, eating properly, and getting enough rest, any program will be productive really. It comes down to what works best for you individually.

That said, i'd opt to give legs their own day, so I like number 2 better.

----------


## BrownGirl

> hay lady, sorry have not logged in for awhile, but I have been watching and cheering you on (in my head lol) but I have time tonight and wanted to stop by 
> 
> GREAT PIX! you must be soooo proud of yourself! *WELL DONE CHICKA!!!*
> 
> are you planning to add some booty work outs?... I saw an in another thread that you were seeking training for your tushey....
> Attachment 120870
> 
> you have officialy inspired me to step up my game some starting tomorrow (not at summer training level, but def will amp it up) so *thank you :")*



Thanks Sexy!! Yeah I was thinking about it...but after legs I don't want to push too hard...so I don't know....I'm glad I motivated you even in a small way!  :Smilie: 





> If you're training with enough intensity, eating properly, and getting enough rest, any program will be productive really. It comes down to what works best for you individually.
> 
> That said, i'd opt to give legs their own day, so I like number 2 better.


Thanks GB. We settled on a workout routine....And legs have their own day!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Okay. Finished day 2 on the new workout. Changed the workout time to 4.30pm from 8pm...The change in energy for me is amazing.

Yesterday was chest and abs. I'm really sore right now from that. My chest hasn't been this sore in forever. Abs was incredibly hard too since we did 240 reps in under 5 minutes.
Today as leg day. Man oh man.....that was brutal. Quite possibly the hardest workout I've ever done. 

New workout :

*Mon: chest/abs*

Hammer Strength Or Smith Machine Incline Press: Warm Up Set - Drop Set 10-8-6...followed by rest pause x 3
Hammer Strength Decline - 4sets x 10
DB Flys - 4sets x 10
Alternating weeks of pec deck or cable crossover - 4sets x 10

Abs - Superset the following 2 exercises with 60sec rest in between supersets (3 Sets)
Crunches (20 straight, 20 side right, 20 side left)
Leg Lifts (20 reps)

*Tues:legs*

Leg Press: (The 45 degree angle one) Warm Up Set - Drop Set 10-8-6...followed by rest pause x 3

Superset: The following 3 exercises - (3 Sets)
Leg Ext: 10 reps
Calves 21s (7in,7out,7straight)
Leg Curl 10 reps


*Wed: Back*

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Row - Warm Up Set - Drop Set 10-8-6...followed by rest pause x 3
BEnt over barbell rows - 4 x 10
Pull Ups - 4 x 10
Seated Cable rows - 4 x 10


*Friday: Shoulders/arms/abs* 

First 3 exercises - Warm Up Set - Drop Set 10-8-6...followed by rest pause x 3
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
Close Grip Bench
Standing BB Curl 


Superset the following 3 x 12
DB overhead tri extensions
Standing Zottman curls
lateral and front raises
shrugs

Abs - Superset the following 2 exercises with 60sec rest in between supersets (3 Sets)
Crunches (20 straight, 20 side right, 20 side left)
Leg Lifts (20 reps)

----------


## gbrice75

> thanks gb. We settled on a workout routine....and legs have their own day!


win!!! :d

----------


## BrownGirl

Back day = DONE. Still crazy sore from doing the legs yesterday. My butt hurts pretty bad. But man...I'm enjoying this workout routine!

----------


## CBO

Thanks for the diet.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Thanks for the diet.


Huh? I'm kinda confused!  :Hmmmm:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Maybe he read your thread!

Keep up your dedication girl~

----------


## bikeral

Hey browngirl how is training going? keep up the motivation.

----------


## BrownGirl

> ^^ Maybe he read your thread!
> 
> Keep up your dedication girl~


I suppose so... :Smilie:  CBO, if you like my diet, you're more than welcome to use it! I have changed it up a bit though...just increasing calories and what not. 

Thanks SM, I sure will!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Hey browngirl how is training going? keep up the motivation.


Hey Bikeral! It's going great actually...Somehow I'm looking forward to these workouts (I'm dreading leg day of course lol) even though they're pretty brutal! Did the back workout on Wednesday and for the first time, my lats are sore!  :Smilie:  Got the arms/shoulders/abs tonight. Should be fun!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bikeral

fantastic. I have legs today, should be fun after doing so much cardio this week.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BG...catching up for the week....LUV that new workout routine!!! I may have to steal a day or too when I start training for the obstacle run....

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Thanks SM, I sure will!


You are welcome. And I know you are dedicated 100%. It shows.

----------


## BrownGirl

> BG...catching up for the week....LUV that new workout routine!!! I may have to steal a day or too when I start training for the obstacle run....



Yeah the workout routine is pretty awesome. Definitely try it out..I think you'll like it!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Yesterday was the shoulders/arms/abs workout. My traps and shoulders are pretty sore...I've come to the realization that I dislike front and lateral raises. They suck! lol And even though the ab workout used to be fun before...now it's pretty killer. I still enjoy the soreness though. 

Weighed in today at 96lbs. I don't know if it's just the weight from all the food from yesterday(Since it was a workout day) or if I'm actually gaining some more weight...but I like it!  :Smilie:  I feel more motivated!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey bg glad things r going well for yall  :Smilie:  like ur new avi.. Thinking i mite need to go to the gym 2 nites per week to get my wife in there.. I usually go alone at lunchtime cuz when i get off work i want to sit on my butt in front of the tv LOL.. but after seeing u and slf going together im thinking it mite be a win-win all the way round for me and mine  :Smilie: 

Thx for the idea!

----------


## bikeral

Hey BG just checking in. I'm also getting my wife in on the party. She started with diet and hopefully I can get her in the gym a couple nights a week. I'll look at your routine and put something together for her just to get her started.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Hey bg glad things r going well for yall  like ur new avi.. Thinking i mite need to go to the gym 2 nites per week to get my wife in there.. I usually go alone at lunchtime cuz when i get off work i want to sit on my butt in front of the tv LOL.. but after seeing u and slf going together im thinking it mite be a win-win all the way round for me and mine 
> 
> Thx for the idea!



Thanks 405! Yeah I think it would be fun for you and your wife to go together...It's quite motivating because you don't want to let the other person down...you know?! Hope ya'll do it!  :Smilie: 






> Hey BG just checking in. I'm also getting my wife in on the party. She started with diet and hopefully I can get her in the gym a couple nights a week. I'll look at your routine and put something together for her just to get her started.


Awesome! I think she'll enjoy this workout. It's tough but rewarding...Let me know how it goes... :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Did chest workout. It was awesome. Increased reps or weight on almost every exercise except decline press because we ended up doing that last, so I was exhausted. But it was a great workout anyway. Did an extra exercise on abs too. Feel great!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Okay...got back from the leg workout. Gosh it's so hard! I always want to puke afterwards. Increased my reps on leg press though. I seem to end up with a sore throat every single time I do legs now from straining and trying not to scream real loud! I feel like an idiot sometimes. Oh well, I'm not there to impress anyone anyway. Leg extensions seemed easier today so I increased weight by 15 lbs. I'm feeling great about my strength gains!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## bikeral

Fantastic keep packing that weight on.

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks Bikeral!


Today was back day. Did great. I love being able to make rep or weight increases!!!  :Big Grin:  Tomorrow's a rest day.

----------


## slfmade

> Fantastic keep packing that weight on.


LMAO!!!!! Only on this site would a guy get away with telling a woman that!

----------


## BrownGirl

Arms/Shoulders/Abs day. I'm exhausted! Slfmade and I thought it would be fun to take a couple of pics right after working out our arms but then realized that we'd look like tools if we posed in there. So we took them when we got home but by then the pump was kinda gone. Oh well. I'll post a couple of shots anyway. Better shots will be on Monday.

I've also got DOMS in my left hamstring. It sucks. Can't even walk right. 



www by slfmade, on Flickr


TSP1 by slfmade, on Flickr

----------


## BrownGirl

I forgot to mention that in the first picture I put a shot from week 2 next to today's to show the improvement. So the side by side shot isn't all from today, just the part on the right.

----------


## bikeral

Wow your arms are bigger the slfmade's  :Chairshot: 

Great progress !!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey BG how did u get ur avi blown up??

----------


## BrownGirl

> Wow your arms are bigger the slfmade's 
> 
> Great progress !!!



Hahahaha...
Thanks!




> hey BG how did u get ur avi blown up??


Actually...I have no idea! lol I was wondering that myself before it turned out like this. All I did was save the pic onto my computer and uploaded as a custom avatar...

----------


## --->>405<<---

hmm .. interesting.. thx  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Time for an update...I've just been too lazy! lol

Monday's chest workout went well. Tuesday's leg workout...not so much. Couldn't go up in weight on leg press(I'm disappointed) but I went up 3 extra reps. I guess something's better than nothing. Threw up though so that wasn't good. I don't what makes me throw up everytime I do my leg workout!! 
Back workout was quite good. I think I'll be doing unassisted pullups before long! Yay! 



Here's the new set of pics. I can't tell if there's much improvement though.


Progress week 1 through now-Legs by slfmade, on Flickr


Progress week 1 through now-Arms2 by slfmade, on Flickr


Progress week 1 through now-Arms by slfmade, on Flickr


Progress week 1 through now by slfmade, on Flickr

----------


## RaginCajun

looks like you have leaned out some. in the arm pic, it looks more defined. consistency is the method to this madness. you have a great partner so no doubts in where you take it from here!

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks RC! I hope so... :Smilie:  Yeah It's awesome to have that support from him.  :Smilie:  Hope you're doing well too!!

----------


## bikeral

BG looking good. Don't slack with the logging. We need a woman around here to keep us all in check.

----------


## SlimmerMe

BGirl~ You are doing fantastic and I bet you are very pleased.

KEEP it up!

----------


## BrownGirl

> BG looking good. Don't slack with the logging. We need a woman around here to keep us all in check.



Thanks buddy!! I'm gonna try not to. Sometimes it's hard when I exhausted....the last thing I want to do is get on the computer!! lol





> BGirl~ You are doing fantastic and I bet you are very pleased.
> 
> KEEP it up!


Thanks Slimmer!!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

So I just realized that since I started my "getting fit" phase, I've lost 5 inches in my waist and 6.5 inches in the stomach! That was an exciting revelation!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

^^ Wow, I hope I can say that in a couple months.

----------


## BrownGirl

:Smilie:  I'm sure you'll be able to! I have faith!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

3 more weeks left on my bulk...then on to a good cut for 2 weeks. I'll probably be cutting out all the cheese, sugar free maple syrup, jello and especially the fat free cool whip. I'm sure I can find better foods to get the calories from. I'd love to lose about 2-3 lbs of fat. I wonder if that'll be possible?? I just don't want to end up looking emaciated. I can already see some of my ribs!! lol

----------


## BrownGirl

Had leg day. I get so anxious right before...It's just so brutal. I did go upto 170 on the leg press, so I'm happy. Increased the leg extensions and calf raises as well. Couldn't increase laying leg curls but it was easier than last time. 

Slfmade and I both have been feeling weird lately. We've been zoning out randomly, even at the gym. My eyes suddenly get cloudy and I feel like I'm going to faint. I don't feel sleepy, but kinda ready to pass out while I'm awake. Weird. I wonder why...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> So I just realized that since I started my "getting fit" phase, I've lost 5 inches in my waist and 6.5 inches in the stomach! That was an exciting revelation!


Amazing!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Okay...got back from the leg workout. Gosh it's so hard! I always want to puke afterwards. Increased my reps on leg press though. I seem to end up with a sore throat every single time I do legs now from straining and trying not to scream real loud! I feel like an idiot sometimes. Oh well, I'm not there to impress anyone anyway. Leg extensions seemed easier today so I increased weight by 15 lbs. I'm feeling great about my strength gains!


sweet bg if you feel like pukeing after leg day then your doing it right!... :Afro:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Had leg day. I get so anxious right before...It's just so brutal. I did go upto 170 on the leg press, so I'm happy. Increased the leg extensions and calf raises as well. Couldn't increase laying leg curls but it was easier than last time. 
> 
> Slfmade and I both have been feeling weird lately. We've been zoning out randomly, even at the gym. My eyes suddenly get cloudy and I feel like I'm going to faint. I don't feel sleepy, but kinda ready to pass out while I'm awake. Weird. I wonder why...



maybe you don't have enough 'fuel' for your workouts? are you on any stims, i know he is on clen and some people get that "burnt' run down feeling. one other thing, how is your blood sugar (glucose level)? do diabetes run in your fam? just thinking out loud, hope you get that fixed. another thing it could be, is your body telling you that you need some REST!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Amazing!


Thanks hon!  :Smilie: 





> sweet bg if you feel like pukeing after leg day then your doing it right!...



Yay!! lol  :Smilie:  I hope so. I'm making gains every week, even if there small ones sometimes. Thanks for stopping by Ghettoboyd!






> maybe you don't have enough 'fuel' for your workouts? are you on any stims, i know he is on clen and some people get that "burnt' run down feeling. one other thing, how is your blood sugar (glucose level)? do diabetes run in your fam? just thinking out loud, hope you get that fixed. another thing it could be, is your body telling you that you need some REST!


Weird thing is, I'm eating a ton of food...(I hate food now lol) and I'm getting about 8-9 hours of sleep plus I sometimes feel like taking a nap during the day so I do that as well. And I'm not on anything...just the food! I haven't looked into diabetes or anything though. Doesn't run in my family, actually I don't even know of anyone who has it. Hopefully it'll get better soon!  :Smilie:  Thanks for your concern RC!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BG, your HARD work is paying off. Noticeable difference in muscle tone. 5 and 6 inches off is hugh change. you are so dedicated!

----------


## BrownGirl

> BG, your HARD work is paying off. Noticeable difference in muscle tone. 5 and 6 inches off is hugh change. you are so dedicated!


Thanks hon!  :Smilie:  I'm trying! lol

----------


## BrownGirl

So I think I'm gaining some fat along with the muscle. No bueno. I suppose that's to be expected though. 2 more weeks and on to my cut. I'll be happy as long as I can look good in a bikini.  :1genie:

----------


## JR G lady

I'm very impressed with your dedication and your results. Keep it up!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So I think I'm gaining some fat along with the muscle. No bueno. I suppose that's to be expected though. 2 more weeks and on to my cut. I'll be happy as long as I can look good in a *bikini.*


u got that beat already girlie! you need a new goal...LMBO  :Smilie: )))))))

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^^ that was supposed to be : )))))))

----------


## BrownGirl

> I'm very impressed with your dedication and your results. Keep it up!!!!


Thanks buddy!  :Smilie: 





> u got that beat already girlie! you need a new goal...LMBO )))))))


Haha thanks girlie! Not yet though! lol

----------


## gbrice75

> So I think I'm gaining some fat along with the muscle. No bueno. I suppose that's to be expected though.


What makes you think this? Do you just 'think' you are, or do you have solid reason to believe you are?

Most people who aren't used to making gains freak out and think they're getting fat. That's likely the case with you, but i'll hold off on speculating until I hear your reply.

----------


## BrownGirl

[QUOTE=gbrice75;5964872]


> So I think I'm gaining some fat along with the muscle. No bueno. I suppose that's to be expected though.QUOTE]
> 
> What makes you think this? Do you just 'think' you are, or do you have solid reason to believe you are?
> 
> Most people who aren't used to making gains freak out and think they're getting fat. That's likely the case with you, but i'll hold off on speculating until I hear your reply.



Well, I kinda feel fat. lol Actually looking in the mirror I think I've gained a bit in my belly..Not sure if it's bloating though.

----------


## gbrice75

> Well, I kinda *feel* fat. lol Actually looking in the mirror I *think* I've gained a bit in my belly..*Not sure* if it's bloating though.


This is exactly what i'm talking about!! What about measurements, have you been taking them? How do your clothes fit? What about pic comparisons?

----------


## BrownGirl

I'm gonna take measurements and pics on Monday!  :Smilie:  I promise!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BG...don't stress over a little bloat here or there. It happens...salt, the wave, BM, daily intake, humidity...blah blah blah blah blah....

Took me a while to figure this out...cuz I stressed out everytime I gained a .2 of a pound (when I was loosing)....

----------


## Times Roman

Hey Girlie!
Thought i'd drop in and say hello!
---Roman

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm gonna take measurements and pics on Monday!  I promise!


Good deal. A combination of measurements, pics, clothes fittings, BF% measurements and the scale will give you a great indication of what's happening with your body. I realize doing all these things is a pain in the ass... hell, I haven't taken pics in 4-5 months!

----------


## bikeral

BG I am sure you are looking good. Keep at it. And get Slf to get back here.

----------


## BrownGirl

> BG...don't stress over a little bloat here or there. It happens...salt, the wave, BM, daily intake, humidity...blah blah blah blah blah....
> 
> Took me a while to figure this out...cuz I stressed out everytime I gained a .2 of a pound (when I was loosing)....



GGR, yeah you're right...It's just so hard!! lol damn female bodies!





> Hey Girlie!
> Thought i'd drop in and say hello!
> ---Roman



Hey TR!!!! Great to see that you stopped by! Please drop in whenever!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

> Good deal. A combination of measurements, pics, clothes fittings, BF% measurements and the scale will give you a great indication of what's happening with your body. I realize doing all these things is a pain in the ass... hell, I haven't taken pics in 4-5 months!


Haha yeah..I think I kinda subconciously slacked off last week because I felt fat. lol





> BG I am sure you are looking good. Keep at it. And get Slf to get back here.


Thanks Bikeral! Slfmade's sticking to the diet, cardio and workout strictly...He's just been crazy busy. I'll keep him accountable though!  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

keep it up :Smilie:  and I wouldnt worry about a little bloat, as long as it doesnt stay for long  :Smilie: 

did slfmade quit..ha ha

----------


## BrownGirl

> keep it up and I wouldnt worry about a little bloat, as long as it doesnt stay for long 
> 
> did slfmade quit..ha ha


Hey Gearbox! Thanks for stopping by... Well, My stomach looks great in the morning and as soon as I eat, it gets all bloated until the next morning!  :Frown: 

And no, Slfmade wouldn't quit, we try to keep each other motivated!  :Smilie:  Plus working out is what keep his stress level lower. He's always in a better mood after the gym!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Just checking in with ya Bgirl~ hope all is fine and dandy~

----------


## BrownGirl

Hey SM!! I'm doing good...just been busy...Thanks for checking in!  :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Took my pics last Monday but haven't uploaded them yet. Weight had increased to 95.5lbs. According to my measurements my waist has gone up by .5 inches and my stomach by .25. So I was probably correct in thinking that I had gained a bit of fat. No worries though. I KNOW I've gained muscle.  :Smilie: 


Starting my cut tomorrow. 1400 calories with a 43/43/16 split(Approx). No dairy, no unnecessary carbs and plenty of water.

----------


## bikeral

Way to go BG. Glad you are sticking with it. What are your cut goals?

----------


## BrownGirl

Thanks Bikeral! I only have 2 weeks to cut before I go to San Diego but I just want to lose about 2lbs of fat....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I guess we have to take the good with the BAD!?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

it will be all worth it after your cut!!!! : )

----------


## ironbeck

looking good

----------


## BrownGirl

> I guess we have to take the good with the BAD!?!  
> 
> it will be all worth it after your cut!!!! : )



Hahaha yea..I suppose... :Wink:

----------


## BrownGirl

> looking good



Thank you Ironbeck.. :Smilie:

----------


## BrownGirl

Officially started the cut two days ago at 95lbs (well on MY scale..which I think is wrong but doesn't matter). 

Here are a couple of pics before the cut. I'll post pics right at the end of the two weeks. In these you can see that my abs aren't as visible but my shoulders and chest muscles have definitely grown.


SDC11*** by slfmade, on Flickr


Progress week 1 through now-Arms by slfmade, on Flickr


Progress week 1 through now by slfmade, on Flickr

----------


## RotorHead

Damnnnnn. Looking good. I wish more ladies cared about their bodies.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Damnnnnn. Looking good. I wish more ladies cared about their bodies.



Thank you Rotorhead!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

go head with ya bad self BG! you are definitely leaning/trimming out. your midsection is getting more defined along with those guns you have!

----------


## BrownGirl

Even though I'm on a calorie deficit, I seem to be making strength gains. I also did 4 unassisted pullups yesterday. This is the first time I've been able to do even 1. So personal best for me!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Even though I'm on a calorie deficit, I seem to be making strength gains. I also did 4 unassisted pullups yesterday. This is the first time I've been able to do even 1. So personal best for me!



still doing IF? that is surely a great accomplishment where you did 4x of what you could not do before, kudos!

----------


## BrownGirl

Hey RC, yea stil on F...love it. I don't get hungry anymore even though I'm eating less food.And thanks...I was excited!

----------


## BrownGirl

I meant to say IF not F. lol My damn keybord is messed up.

----------


## BrownGirl

aaaahhhh.it misspelled KEYBOARD!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Even though I'm on a calorie deficit, I seem to be making strength gains. I also did *4 unassisted pullups* yesterday. This is the first time I've been able to do even 1. So personal best for me!


Hot Dang girl.......I need to be training with U!

----------


## bikeral

Hey BG, Just checking in. Good luck with the cut and have a great weekend.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Hot Dang girl.......I need to be training with U!



Hahaha thanks chica!! C'mon down...it would be fun!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrownGirl

> Hey BG, Just checking in. Good luck with the cut and have a great weekend.



Thanks Al... :Smilie:  I've got my fingers crossed.

----------


## BrownGirl

Been taking a bit of Clen before my workouts. The energy is amazing. Slfmade says it makes my eyes go wide and that I talk a lot...and FAST. lol Been doing HIIT 3 times a week on the elliptical, 5 min warmup, 10 min HIIT(30 sec level 15/1 min level 1), 10 min mod intensity and 5 min cool down. Also 30 min mod intensity on Saturday as fasted cardio.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Been taking a bit of Clen before my workouts. The energy is amazing. *Slfmade says it makes my eyes go wide and that I talk a lot*...and FAST. lol Been doing HIIT 3 times a week on the elliptical, 5 min warmup, 10 min HIIT(30 sec level 15/1 min level 1), 10 min mod intensity and 5 min cool down. Also 30 min mod intensity on Saturday as fasted cardio.


LMAO. Clen and especially eca do the same thing to me, I'm usually a pretty laid back quiet guy but when it kicks in I cant shut the hell up lol.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hmmmm...how long does it last for u?

----------


## BrownGirl

> LMAO. Clen and especially eca do the same thing to me, I'm usually a pretty laid back quiet guy but when it kicks in I cant shut the hell up lol.


Hahaha nice!




> hmmmm...how long does it last for u?


Well, it takes about 1/2 hour to kick in and then it lasts about an hour or two.

----------


## gbrice75

> Been taking a bit of Clen before my workouts. The energy is amazing.


Are you taking it for the perceived energy (it doesn't really provide any real energy, let's be clear on that), or as part of your effort to drop more fat? 

I ask because clen seems to be taken lightly these days, at least from what I read on this board, and it shouldn't be. It's not an AAS, but it IS a controlled substance, at least here in the US. As such, it should be approached with seriousnes (not saying you're doing otherwise BG, just making a general statement)

In either case, make sure you're supplementing potassium to counter any cramping you may experience. Clen was rough on me... I still remember those muscle cramps, like nothing i've ever experienced!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Are you taking it for the perceived energy (it doesn't really provide any real energy, let's be clear on that), or as part of your effort to drop more fat? 
> 
> I ask because clen seems to be taken lightly these days, at least from what I read on this board, and it shouldn't be. It's not an AAS, but it IS a controlled substance, at least here in the US. As such, it should be approached with seriousnes (not saying you're doing otherwise BG, just making a general statement)
> 
> In either case, make sure you're supplementing potassium to counter any cramping you may experience. Clen was rough on me... I still remember those muscle cramps, like nothing i've ever experienced!


Hey GB! I'm actually trying to aid my fat loss. So the energy thing is all in my head huh? Weird how the brain works!! 

The cramps aren't bad at all...I only got them once when I was brushing my teeth lol.

----------


## bikeral

Hey BG how is the cut going?

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey GB! I'm actually trying to aid my fat loss. So the energy thing is all in my head huh? Weird how the brain works!! 
> 
> The cramps aren't bad at all...I only got them once when I was brushing my teeth lol.


Clen is a CNS stimulant (among other things), that's where the feeling of 'energy' comes from. Same as when you take ephedrine, or a big dose of caffiene. 

Lmao, wtf do you do to brush your teeth??!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Nice to follow. . .

I did some reading on Clen , but I am still leaning towards my usual EC stack.

But, from you state it has similar results.

----------


## BrownGirl

> Hey BG how is the cut going?


Hey Al,

Not too bad...Done with HIT though..Finally. It's hard on a calorie deficit!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Clen is a CNS stimulant (among other things), that's where the feeling of 'energy' comes from. Same as when you take ephedrine, or a big dose of caffiene. 
> 
> Lmao, wtf do you do to brush your teeth??!



Haha It was just a finger cramp.





> Nice to follow. . .
> 
> I did some reading on Clen, but I am still leaning towards my usual EC stack.
> 
> But, from you state it has similar results.


Hello Samson, thanks for stopping by! Never done an ECA stack.but my fiance used to like them.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hope all goes well with your new strategy~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

just checking in on my gym buddy!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

bump

----------


## BrownGirl

Hello all....back after a about a month and a half....Just moved out of state, so been hectic. Didn't have much time to stick to the diet the past month but got back on it two weeks ago and going strong.  :Smilie:  This is just a quick update...will update more soon.

----------


## Times Roman

Hey yer back! been wondering about you two. 

so you two started building the house yet?

----------


## bikeral

Hey BG, great to have you back. Rgds to slf

Let us all know when the house warming party is.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## --->>405<<---

glad to see u BG.. tell slf to chek in .. hope to hear from yall more soon  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

w/b BG!!!  :Big Grin: 

When is Slf gonna get his ass back on the board? Hope you 2 are doing well!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

yay!!!!! u back...missing you!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Wondered where you 2 were......Giddy up!

----------

